# 2015 Vic Christmas in July Case Swap



## idzy

Hi guys,

The victorian case swaps have become a bit of an animal to prepare for, but the preparation has been paying off the last couple of times... In the interests of continuing this trend, may the next case swap thread begin...

Put your names in to the appropriate category.

Date: TBA
Swapper
1. Idzy

Non-Swapper
1.

Brewer/Cuber
1. Idzy


----------



## mofox1

Damn, Idzy...


----------



## idzy

Btw, I believe Martin may have a tentative (subject to approval) hand up to host in Kinglake.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Hi guys,

The victorian case swaps have become a bit of an animal to prepare for, but the preparation has been paying off the last couple of times... In the interests of continuing this trend, may the next case swap thread begin...

Put your names in to the appropriate category.

Date: TBA
Swapper
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL

Non-Swapper
1.

Brewer/Cuber
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL


Number 2, w00t!


----------



## Yob

As discussed on the night, the next one is going to be hosted at Kinglake, MartinOC and the good swmbo have jumped up, I think a nice country setting will be a good change from the urban settings we have had over the last couple of years.. not that there has been anything wrong with this, but a tree change will be nice.

Also, other discussions were about the xmas swap next year being at a pro brewery up country, no real word on that yet, I've had the idea but still need to float it with the brewery owners, not sure of the legalities of it all but it sure would be nice to be able to brew on a pro system for a case swap :kooi:

Date: TBA
Swapper
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob

Non-Swapper
1.

Brewer/Cuber
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob


----------



## Nullnvoid

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]Date: TBA[/SIZE]
[SIZE=13.63636302948px]Swapper[/SIZE]
[SIZE=13.63636302948px]1. Idzy[/SIZE]
[SIZE=13.63636302948px]2. DJ_L3tHAL[/SIZE]
[SIZE=13.63636302948px]3. Yob[/SIZE]
[SIZE=13.63636302948px]4. Nullnvoid[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]Non-Swapper[/SIZE]
[SIZE=13.63636302948px]1.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]Brewer/Cuber[/SIZE]
[SIZE=13.63636302948px]1. Idzy[/SIZE]
[SIZE=13.63636302948px]2. DJ_L3tHAL[/SIZE]
[SIZE=13.63636302948px]3. Yob[/SIZE]
[SIZE=13.63636302948px]4. Nullnvoid[/SIZE]


Can't believe this wasn't started on Saturday night!


----------



## kcurnow

Date: TBA
Swapper
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut

Non-Swapper
1.

Brewer/Cuber
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut

I might try and bring a beer this time that is not just all the hop trub from the bottom of the fermenter


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Date: TBA
Swapper
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul


Non-Swapper
1.

Brewer/Cuber
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul


----------



## Tahoose

Pencil me in for a swap spot and a cube please.


----------



## mofox1

Sure - you lot ain't too bad.

EDIT: Grumpy beat me to 6.

Date: TBA
Swapper
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose

Non-Swapper
1.

Brewer/Cuber
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose


----------



## MastersBrewery

Hmm thinkin Road Trip!!! wonder if I can convince another couple of blokes to help with the driving, would be epic!


----------



## Siborg

Hell yeah, nice and close to home! I'll make sure I get a full day in next time.

Date: TBA
Swapper
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg

Non-Swapper
1.

Brewer/Cuber
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg


----------



## Midnight Brew

Date: TBA
Swapper
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Midnight Brew

Non-Swapper
1.

Brewer/Cuber
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg


----------



## technobabble66

Date: TBA
Swapper
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Midnight Brew
11. Technobabble66
12. MartinOC

Non-Swapper
1.

Brewer/Cuber
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Technobabble66
11. MartinOC

Edit: thought I should add the host. He can remove himself if that's not correct, but I thought it best to slip him in before it all fills out.


----------



## Whiteferret

Date: TBA
Swapper
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Midnight Brew
11. Technobabble66
12. MartinOC
13. Whiteferret

Non-Swapper
1.

Brewer/Cuber
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Technobabble66
11. MartinOC
12. Whiteferret

I'm in unless it's the last weekend in July

Ed: Sorry make that the weekend of the 25/26 July


----------



## Grainer

Date: TBA
Swapper
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Midnight Brew
11. Technobabble66
12. MartinOC
13. Whiteferret
14. Grainer

Non-Swapper
1.

Brewer/Cuber
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Technobabble66
11. MartinOC
12. Whiteferret
13. Grainer


----------



## Mardoo

Date: TBA
Swapper
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Midnight Brew
11. Technobabble66
12. MartinOC
13. Whiteferret
14. Grainer
15. Mardoo

Non-Swapper
1.

Brewer/Cuber
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Technobabble66
11. MartinOC
12. Whiteferret
13. Grainer
14. Mardoo


----------



## Black n Tan

Date: TBA
Swapper
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Midnight Brew
11. Technobabble66
12. MartinOC
13. Whiteferret
14. Grainer
15. Mardoo
16. Black n Tan

Non-Swapper
1.

Brewer/Cuber
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Technobabble66
11. MartinOC
12. Whiteferret
13. Grainer
14. Mardoo


----------



## AJ80

Date: TBA
Swapper
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Midnight Brew
11. Technobabble66
12. MartinOC
13. Whiteferret
14. Grainer
15. Mardoo
16. Black n Tan
17. AJ80

Non-Swapper
1.

Brewer/Cuber
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Technobabble66
11. MartinOC
12. Whiteferret
13. Grainer
14. Mardoo 
15. AJ80


Sheesh, quick and the dead around these parts!


----------



## AndrewF

Date: TBA
Swapper
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Midnight Brew
11. Technobabble66
12. MartinOC
13. Whiteferret
14. Grainer
15. Mardoo
16. Black n Tan
17. AJ80
18. AndrewF

Non-Swapper
1.

Brewer/Cuber
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Technobabble66
11. MartinOC
12. Whiteferret
13. Grainer
14. Mardoo 
15. AJ80
16. AndrewF


----------



## JB

Swapper
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Midnight Brew
11. Technobabble66
12. MartinOC
13. Whiteferret
14. Grainer
15. Mardoo
16. Black n Tan
17. AJ80
18. AndrewF
19. JB
20. Micbrew
21. Navarau

Non-Swapper
1.

Brewer/Cuber
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Technobabble66
11. MartinOC
12. Whiteferret
13. Grainer
14. Mardoo
15. AJ80
16. AndrewF
17. JB
18. Micbrew
19. Navarau

Jeez! You guys are freakin coco-bananas! 'lright we're in!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

What we setting the limits on?

24 swappers +5 reserves?

25 cubers ;-) ???


----------



## Grainer

I blinked after the case swap and this thing was already up ..


----------



## DU99

and it's 6 months away


----------



## Nullnvoid

DU99 said:


> and it's 6 months away


Probably closer to 8 months if it's towards the end of July like this year.

Either way it's crazy stuff.


----------



## Damn

Swapper
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Midnight Brew
11. Technobabble66
12. MartinOC
13. Whiteferret
14. Grainer
15. Mardoo
16. Black n Tan
17. AJ80
18. AndrewF
19. JB
20. Micbrew
21. Navarau
22. Damn

Non-Swapper
1.

Brewer/Cuber
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Technobabble66
11. MartinOC
12. Whiteferret
13. Grainer
14. Mardoo
15. AJ80
16. AndrewF
17. JB
18. Micbrew
19. Navarau
20. Damn


----------



## Mardoo

It's occurred to me that Melbourne alone could have an East Swap as well as a West Swap.


----------



## symphony1975

Damn said:


> Swapper
> 1. Idzy
> 2. DJ_L3tHAL
> 3. Yob
> 4. Nullnvoid
> 5. Brewnut
> 6. GrumpyPaul
> 7. mofox1
> 8. Tahoose
> 9. Siborg
> 10. Midnight Brew
> 11. Technobabble66
> 12. MartinOC
> 13. Whiteferret
> 14. Grainer
> 15. Mardoo
> 16. Black n Tan
> 17. AJ80
> 18. AndrewF
> 19. JB
> 20. Micbrew
> 21. Navarau
> 22. Damn
> 23. Symphony1975
> 
> Non-Swapper
> 1.
> 
> Brewer/Cuber
> 1. Idzy
> 2. DJ_L3tHAL
> 3. Yob
> 4. Nullnvoid
> 5. Brewnut
> 6. GrumpyPaul
> 7. mofox1
> 8. Tahoose
> 9. Siborg
> 10. Technobabble66
> 11. MartinOC
> 12. Whiteferret
> 13. Grainer
> 14. Mardoo
> 15. AJ80
> 16. AndrewF
> 17. JB
> 18. Micbrew
> 19. Navarau
> 20. Damn


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Mardoo said:


> It's occurred to me that Melbourne alone could have an East Swap as well as a West Swap.


YEAH!

Let's see them Westy's come up with a bigger kettle than ours.


----------



## Midnight Brew

Up to 400L already on the cubes.....my goodness!


----------



## Yob

MM just had a swap too, so there is already a north splinter, not sure if they brew though


----------



## micbrew

just updated/ added symphony 1975

to the cubers



symphony1975 said:


> Swapper
> 1. Idzy
> 2. DJ_L3tHAL
> 3. Yob
> 4. Nullnvoid
> 5. Brewnut
> 6. GrumpyPaul
> 7. mofox1
> 8. Tahoose
> 9. Siborg
> 10. Midnight Brew
> 11. Technobabble66
> 12. MartinOC
> 13. Whiteferret
> 14. Grainer
> 15. Mardoo
> 16. Black n Tan
> 17. AJ80
> 18. AndrewF
> 19. JB
> 20. Micbrew
> 21. Navarau
> 22. Damn
> 23. Symphony1975
> 
> Non-Swapper
> 1.
> 
> Brewer/Cuber
> 1. Idzy
> 2. DJ_L3tHAL
> 3. Yob
> 4. Nullnvoid
> 5. Brewnut
> 6. GrumpyPaul
> 7. mofox1
> 8. Tahoose
> 9. Siborg
> 10. Technobabble66
> 11. MartinOC
> 12. Whiteferret
> 13. Grainer
> 14. Mardoo
> 15. AJ80
> 16. AndrewF
> 17. JB
> 18. Micbrew
> 19. Navarau
> 20. Damn
> 21 symphony 1975
Click to expand...


----------



## technobabble66

Yob said:


> MM just had a swap too, so there is already a north splinter, not sure if they brew though


Nope, went with a spa instead

We _might_ have access to an inner North brewery or 2 at some point to try the pro-brewer thing also.
So maybe by-pass the 200-500L batches and go straight into a full Hectalitre!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

In that case put me down for 2 cubes!!! Haha


----------



## idzy

Wow...we are basically there... I guess just keep going and we can assess the need at the end. Two swaps/ two brews, who knows...


----------



## micbrew

whilst the dust is still settling... after a mammoth day

think it might be a good idea if we can sort funds ..for grain and food 

Be that A food only component and also cubers 

this way we can sort the grain bill and yeast ..without waiting until the 12 hour

arranging food and other items in advance.

just my 2c

cheers mick


----------



## technobabble66

Good idea. 

So we need to choose a recipe!

I suggest a Red Ale

Simple recipe and versatile - UK or us style, maybe even a Belgian style. Could be amped up at home w DME/LME to be an IPA etc. 

Go Red!! :lol:


----------



## idzy

The ABV potential just got real 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=281514931112&globalID=EBAY-AU&alt=web


----------



## MartinOC

OK, guys! I've obviously been conspicuous in my absence from this conversation thus far, for good reason......'been thinking...

1. Had to confirm it with SWMBO (she's "in", but I've gently suggested that she may want to be "otherwise engaged" on the weekend...).

2. Dates: Kinglake's coldest, wettest & windiest month is July. If it ain't snowing (I kid you NOT!!), it's gonna be bloody cold & wet, or the wind-chill factor will likely be below zero anyway (we're ~600m above sea level, on top of a ridge). With luck, we could just jag ourselves a perfect winter's day. On the bright side - no magic boxes or supplementary ice required!

3. Since there's nothing on the block but a shed, there will be requirements for everyone to BYO warm clothing/tents/sleeping-bags/wet weather gear/marquees/cuddly toys/hot water bottles etc..etc..(or just schnuggle-up to Cocko :unsure: ).

4. I'd hope that everyone will stay o/nite, since the roads in/out are windy/windy (yes, that's the same word, but with different pronunciations) & require extreme concentration, especially in winter. I don't want anyone to write-themselves-off 'cos they've had a few bevvies & simply out-brake themselves on what COULD be black ice. 

I propose a massive bacon & eggs etc. fry-up on the Sunday morning with lashings of strong tea/coffee (plus, helping-out with the inevitable cleanup  ).

Lectures/scary-stuff out of the way.....:

I wasn't expecting that folks would want to bring all the gear up the hill for another mega-brew (ie. multiple cubes of one brew) & that I'd simply run a few batches through my rig during the day & we'd just burn a SHITLOAD of wood & eat/drink too much....however....it's got me thinking some more....

My rig (once properly configured h34r: ) is geared to doing double/triple batches back-to-back on the same day. Essentially, I can knock-out a triple batch every 3-4 hours (even less if no-chilling). So, I was thinking how about we have a go at a SYSTEM WAR & set a precendent that no other states could possibly ever match for a case swap & cement us Mexicans as the true case-swap behemoths?

Maybe folks get together in pairs/threes with a recipe & I knock it out on my rig whilst the "mega" brew is being done?

There's no reason we couldn't do parti-gyle's, decoctions or any combinations of chill/no-chill brews in a single day! The only caveat on the idea is the power/gas/space requirements.

I've got space.

I've got 10A, 15A & 20A outlets in my brewery area (guess who designed the shed's power plan??  ).

I've got multiple gas bottles & I'm sure others can provide more as required...

I've got a petrol gennie that can be pressed into service as required...

**** I think too much.....!!!

Now, YOUR thoughts?


----------



## Nullnvoid

MartinOC said:


> OK, guys! I've obviously been conspicuous in my absence from this conversation thus far, for good reason......'been thinking...
> 
> 1. Had to confirm it with SWMBO (she's "in", but I've gently suggested that she may want to be "otherwise engaged" on the weekend...).
> 
> 2. Dates: Kinglake's coldest, wettest & windiest month is July. If it ain't snowing (I kid you NOT!!), it's gonna be bloody cold & wet, or the wind-chill factor will likely be below zero anyway (we're ~600m above sea level, on top of a ridge). With luck, we could just jag ourselves a perfect winter's day. On the bright side - no magic boxes or supplementary ice required!
> 
> 3. Since there's nothing on the block but a shed, there will be requirements for everyone to BYO warm clothing/tents/sleeping-bags/wet weather gear/marquees/cuddly toys/hot water bottles etc..etc..(or just schnuggle-up to Cocko :unsure: ).
> 
> 4. I'd hope that everyone will stay o/nite, since the roads in/out are windy/windy (yes, that's the same word, but with different pronunciations) & require extreme concentration, especially in winter. I don't want anyone to write-themselves-off 'cos they've had a few bevvies & simply out-brake themselves on what COULD be black ice.
> 
> I propose a massive bacon & eggs etc. fry-up on the Sunday morning with lashings of strong tea/coffee (plus, helping-out with the inevitable cleanup  ).
> 
> Lectures/scary-stuff out of the way.....:
> 
> I wasn't expecting that folks would want to bring all the gear up the hill for another mega-brew (ie. multiple cubes of one brew) & that I'd simply run a few batches through my rig during the day & we'd just burn a SHITLOAD of wood & eat/drink too much....however....it's got me thinking some more....
> 
> My rig (once properly configured h34r: ) is geared to doing double/triple batches back-to-back on the same day. Essentially, I can knock-out a triple batch every 3-4 hours (even less if no-chilling). So, I was thinking how about we have a go at a SYSTEM WAR & set a precendent that no other states could possibly ever match for a case swap & cement us Mexicans as the true case-swap behemoths?
> 
> Maybe folks get together in pairs/threes with a recipe & I knock it out on my rig whilst the "mega" brew is being done?
> 
> There's no reason we couldn't do parti-gyle's, decoctions or any combinations of chill/no-chill brews in a single day! The only caveat on the idea is the power/gas/space requirements.
> 
> I've got space.
> 
> I've got 10A, 15A & 20A outlets in my brewery area (guess who designed the shed's power plan??  ).
> 
> I've got multiple gas bottles & I'm sure others can provide more as required...
> 
> I've got a petrol gennie that can be pressed into service as required...
> 
> **** I think too much.....!!!
> 
> Now, YOUR thoughts?



****, my only thought it is, it's still 7 months away! Sounds fun, I was in by point #3


----------



## MartinOC

Nullnvoid said:


> ****, my only thought is I was in by point #3


Is that 'cos you just can't pass-up the opportunity to schnuggle-up to Cocko?? h34r:


----------



## Nullnvoid

MartinOC said:


> Is that 'cos you just can't pass-up the opportunity to schnuggle-up to Cocko?? h34r:



Well this is awkward...... :unsure:


----------



## Siborg

I'd be in for a "system war" of types. I have a 20L BM, but would love to crack out a double mash and dilute to 2 x 1.040-50 batches or 3 x 1.030-1.040 batches.... all in the name of science, of course.


----------



## poggor

Swapper
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Midnight Brew
11. Technobabble66
12. MartinOC
13. Whiteferret
14. Grainer
15. Mardoo
16. Black n Tan
17. AJ80
18. AndrewF
19. JB
20. Micbrew
21. Navarau
22. Damn
23. Symphony1975
24. poggor

Non-Swapper
1.

Brewer/Cuber
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Technobabble66
11. MartinOC
12. Whiteferret
13. Grainer
14. Mardoo
15. AJ80
16. AndrewF
17. JB
18. Micbrew
19. Navarau
20. Damn
21 symphony 1975
22. poggor


----------



## DU99

"working bee" required at kinglake


----------



## poggor

just snuck in!


----------



## micbrew

so trying to get a read on things here

so do we extend the amount of swappers to accommodate numbers ?? as we have already hit 24 
are we only limited by milk crate capacities 

a system war sounds pretty dam good ... but how does that work if we 22 cubers already :blink:
I still think we can do a mega brew ..seems much easier

yep a working bee may be in order to size up what can and cannot be achieved

could we move the date to June perhaps ..may be a little kinder weather wise

accommodation in those sort of conditions must sorted before hand ..... bbbrrrrr

otherwise full steam ahead .... don't forget the stones green ginger ale to warm the cockles of ya heart 

mick


----------



## poggor

24 is a natural limit for many brewers. i think if you start requiring people to bring 30, 40, 50 bottles some people will not be up for doing it. 
Systems war could be great but would require a shit load of space

my 2c


----------



## Tahoose

Or you move it up to more swappers and everybody brings stubbies? The potential there is 48... Or is this not the done thing for swaps?


----------



## Mardoo

Yep, I was just thinking that. The 24x640ml limit has been to make the swap available to folks who brew the sort-of-standard 19 litre batch. If we reduce the bottle size to stubbies then more folks can swap. It seems like we're getting to a point where it is either that or split into two swaps. But if we go to 1 stubby each then we're getting up in to an attendance range that few people's houses can handle.


----------



## Curly79

Hey Martin. Count me in as an innocent/drunken bystander. I'll be happy to help out with the fire stoking. Let me know when we are upgrading the plumbing to accommodate the new Kinglake microbrewery .


----------



## MartinOC

DU99 said:


> "working bee" required at kinglake


Erm...if guys want to come up for a "wedgie" working-bee & recce beforehand, I'll happily accommodate you (brew-day, BBQ etc..). The rules are: If you can pick it up & move it on your own, you can burn it 



micbrew said:


> so trying to get a read on things here
> 
> so do we extend the amount of swappers to accommodate numbers ??
> I'd stick with 24, as it's a nice, round, 2-case number.
> 
> a system war sounds pretty dam good ... but how does that work if we 22 cubers already :blink:
> Bring extra cubes, dear sir!!
> 
> I still think we can do a mega brew ..seems much easier
> I reckon we can do both, but it depends on power requirements.
> 
> yep a working bee may be in order to size up what can and cannot be achieved
> See above!
> 
> could we move the date to June perhaps ..may be a little kinder weather wise
> I've definitely considered it..
> 
> accommodation in those sort of conditions must sorted before hand ..... bbbrrrrr
> Weenie!
> 
> otherwise full steam ahead .... don't forget the stones green ginger ale to warm the cockles of ya heart
> Blecchh! Did that in my Army days & will NEVER go back there...urgh!!
> 
> mick





poggor said:


> 24 is a natural limit for many brewers. i think if you start requiring people to bring 30, 40, 50 bottles some people will not be up for doing it.
> Systems war could be great but would require a shit load of space
> 
> my 2c


I reckon we should stick to 24 swappers. 

Space could be a problem, but I think it'd be fun to give it a shot.

The way I see it, Idzy/Yob/Whiteferret etc. do a single mega-brew (possibly a parti-gyle jobbie?) & I knock-out multiple double/triple batches from my system, based on whatever the groups of 2-3 want to do (ie. bring your own grains for the batch, I'll do the brewing as you want it done), back to back. BYO cubes.

The potential is for 800-1000+ Litres in the day's brewing.


----------



## MartinOC

Curly79 said:


> Hey Martin. Count me in as an innocent/drunken bystander. I'll be happy to help out with the fire stoking. Let me know when we are upgrading the plumbing to accommodate the new Kinglake microbrewery .


Mate, 'glad you found this thread before I invited you to play. Your "services" maybe required before this goes ahead  .

You can certainly help-out with fire-stoking, but any thoughts of being an "innocent" bystander will go out the window once the "drunken" bit takes hold..

'Good thing is, you're just up the road & can potentially walk home (or get Mel. to come get you - recommended!!).


----------



## Mardoo

I can walk him home


----------



## Curly79

I might take you up on that offer if your as good looking as your profile photo mardoo.


----------



## poggor

surely a 1000L brew day is just insanity?


----------



## MartinOC

Mardoo said:


> I can walk him home


Der!! You can't even find your OWN place 15 minutes away in good weather, let alone someone else's in thick fog!


----------



## MartinOC

poggor said:


> surely a 1000L brew day is just insanity?


Sez Who??

I'll have you know that I am TOTALLY insane for agreeing to this in the first place (it must be Yob...he's just so...persuasive..must be the beard....).


----------



## MastersBrewery

Martin, in all seriousness, when we go camping the beer is kept at 4c to warm us up, and getting up in the morning requires breaking the ice on your swag from the over night rain that then froze, sounds like great weather for brewing!!!


----------



## Yob

poggor said:


> surely a 1000L brew day is just insanity?


why? with a system wars wed be doing what we regularly do, martins triple batch system + other ones as well.. seems achievable and if it is.. why the hell not?


----------



## poggor

so fifty cubers..... awesome.


----------



## Mardoo

Regarding the system wars, how's the electrical capacity at your place Martin?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

We're gonna need to jump the meter, hell let's take a direct 22kV feed!!!


----------



## MartinOC

Mardoo said:


> Regarding the system wars, how's the electrical capacity at your place Martin?


I've got 3 dedicated (10A, 15A & 20A) circuits in the brewery area (guess who designed the electrical plan for the shed  ), plus a petrol-powered generator available.


----------



## Siborg

1000L would be awesome!

If I were to bring my BM, and if power is limited, maybe we could hire an additional generator?

I've spoken to the missus, she's happy to drop me off and pick me up. The trip isn't too bad from our place.


----------



## Tahoose

I haven't spoken to the missus, maybe I'll tell her in about feb haha.

Happy to bring a 95ltr pot/burner/gas if required.


----------



## Yob

At the beginning of the thread, I mentioned that I was going to try to get buy in from a pro brewery up country,

_weeeeeell.._. its very very early days but in principal the brewer is keen to host and be involved for us.. this is a pretty exciting opportunity and I'll keep on top of the planning of it..

but from here it all looks pretty sweet.. country property and pro brewery fro a case swap...

gents, we just keep on raising the bar  :beerbang:


----------



## djar007

Does that mean no more standing on 20 litre buckets to orchestrate the adjustment of the boil?


----------



## Yob

djar007 said:


> Does that mean no more standing on 20 litre buckets to orchestrate the adjustment of the boil?


Hell no it doesnt, what it means is that we may have to stack them to see in :lol:


----------



## droid

<editt>

have fun you bastards!


----------



## MartinOC

droid said:


> <editt>
> 
> have fun you bastards!


I saw your original post before you edited......

There's no problem with putting yourself up as a reserve for the swapping, as we often get drop-outs along the way. Just copy/paste the previous (ie. last) list & create a "reserves-list" below the swappers. 

Even if you miss-out on a swap-spot, you're still welcome to come along & enjoy the festivities (I'm thinking of nominating Cocko to act as Celebrity-Santa, but I don't know how many people would want to sit on his lap...... :blink: ).


----------



## Yob

..again..


----------



## MartinOC

OK, Gent's. I've had a chat with SWMBO & as long as I'm a good boy & behave myself for the next 6 months :unsure: , I'm going to call the date for the swap & brew-day as:

SATURDAY, 4th of July 2015 at the Phoenix Brewery in Kinglake, Vic.


----------



## Mardoo

Yep droid, put yourself down and come along. Good fun, good company, good brewing. And Cocko.


----------



## droid

swoit!

Swapper

1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Midnight Brew
11. Technobabble66
12. MartinOC
13. Whiteferret
14. Grainer
15. Mardoo
16. Black n Tan
17. AJ80
18. AndrewF
19. JB
20. Micbrew
21. Navarau
22. Damn
23. Symphony1975
24. poggor

reserves list

1. droid


----------



## GrumpyPaul

droid said:


> <editt>
> 
> have fun you bastards!




Here you go Droid....you can be a fun loving bastard too.

You're now first reserve if a swapper pulls out (and someone usually does)

And if that doesnt eventuate you're down as a non swapping attendee.


Swapper
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Midnight Brew
11. Technobabble66
12. MartinOC
13. Whiteferret
14. Grainer
15. Mardoo
16. Black n Tan
17. AJ80
18. AndrewF
19. JB
20. Micbrew
21. Navarau
22. Damn
23. Symphony1975
24. poggor

Reserve Swapper
1. Droid

Non-Swapper
1. Droid

Brewer/Cuber
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Technobabble66
11. MartinOC
12. Whiteferret
13. Grainer
14. Mardoo
15. AJ80
16. AndrewF
17. JB
18. Micbrew
19. Navarau
20. Damn
21 symphony 1975
22. poggor


----------



## Mardoo

And now as a cuber too!

Swapper
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Midnight Brew
11. Technobabble66
12. MartinOC
13. Whiteferret
14. Grainer
15. Mardoo
16. Black n Tan
17. AJ80
18. AndrewF
19. JB
20. Micbrew
21. Navarau
22. Damn
23. Symphony1975
24. poggor

Reserve Swapper
1. Droid

Non-Swapper
1. Droid

Brewer/Cuber
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Technobabble66
11. MartinOC
12. Whiteferret
13. Grainer
14. Mardoo
15. AJ80
16. AndrewF
17. JB
18. Micbrew
19. Navarau
20. Damn
21 symphony 1975
22. poggor
23. droid[/font][/color]


----------



## droid

oorrr fanks!

wot cuber mean?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

You take home some wort from the brew in a cube that you bring to ferment yourself


----------



## droid

Alright! Well thanks for all the help guys, that's awesome!


----------



## MartinOC

I’m already getting a bit antsy about how this is going to go down, so I want to get as much planned/sorted & resolved well in advance, so that it runs as smooth as baby-poo.

For those (other than Tahoose?) unfamiliar with my military background & SMEAC, let me explain. .

*SMEAC* stands for:

*S*ituation
*M*ission
*E*xecution
*A*dmin & Logistics
*C*ommand & Signals

Don’t worry, I’m not going to go barking orders at people (this has to be a big team effort), but in my experience, the more you plan in advance, the better the result.

*Proper Preparation & Planning Prevents Piss-Poor Performance.*

SITUATION:

2015 Xmas in July case swap is to be held at my place (the Phoenix Brewery in Kinglake) on the weekend of 4-5/7/15.

Weather is likely to be absolute crap, so we’ll need to make allowances for it. That means tents/marquees/tarps etc...

Gas/water/electricity/food/accommodation requirements need to be established in advance & catered-for.

MISSION:

To produce as much fermentable wort (in as many different styles) as possible in a single day, using multiple rigs & have as much fun as possible doing it.

Secondary mission: To produce 1000+L in total.

EXECUTION:

A large-volume, single-style brew involving gear from Idzy/Yob/Whiteferret/Relaxed Brewer etc...etc...
Parti-gyle secondary wort from the same system?
Concurrent, multiple, back-to-back 60-80L batches from MartinOC’s system.
Concurrent, multiple back-to-back 20L batches from Siborg’s BM (I’m now wondering if we can use Siborg’s BM to produce high-gravity worts for transfer/dilution/boiling in one of my boilers?).
For the smaller batches, I suggest folks band-together in pairs/threes & work-out what they want to produce, bring the grains & water-treatments. I’ll then run them through my system as the back-to back batches. 

In the interests of producing large volumes, I'd suggest simple, single-temp. infusions, but I can accommodate step-mashes & even decoctions...

Not all worts will have to be cubed, as my system is geared to reclaiming the hot water from the immersion chiller to start another mash, so some could go straight into fermenters, ready to pitch.

ADMIN & LOGISTICS:

*Electricity:* I’ve got dedicated 10A, 15A & 20A circuits in the brewery area, plus a generator available. Depending on the different systems’ requirements, we may need another gennie to cover everything.

*Water:* I’ve got a 22500L rainwater tank that can provide brewing liquor & chilling – No problems there!

*Gas:* I’ve got 3 (9Kg) bottles, plus 2 x 45Kg (but they’re primarily for domestic use). BYO would be preferred/appreciated if you’re bringing your own gear.

*Food:* Need a volunteer to organise this. I’ve got a hooded gas BBQ that can do spits, but previous preference has been for charcoal. Since I’m guessing most will be stayers, bacon & eggs etc. breakfast on the Sunday will probably be needed. I can lay-on buckets of strong coffee & tea....

*Anyone got access to a marquee or two?* I’m guessing weather will be shit, so one for food & one for everyone to put their beers into...?

*Accommodation:* It’s BYO tents/sleeping bags/mats etc...etc.... There’s plenty of flat areas available for pitching tents.

Despite my strongest suggestions to the contrary, SWMBO reckons that she’ll be in attendance & doesn’t want a bunch of drunken “yobs” ( Jesse, you’re not singled-out here!) sleeping in her shed (which is where we’re living right now). I’m hopeful I can persuade her to go to Hepburn Spa or something for the weekend for a bit of girly pampering.....(Donations to the cause gratefully accepted!!!).

COMMAND & SIG:

Like I said before, I’m not going to bark orders at anyone. This HAS to be a team effort. You’re all my guests, but I can’t be expected to do everything myself.

*I need a volunteer food coordinator *, as I’m otherwise spread too thin.

Most communication can be done here until we get closer, when we can do SMS’s & phonecalls.

Questions? Queries? Doubtful points?


----------



## Yob

aiming for +1k?

Love it.. so thats everyone with 2 cubes right? One from Idzy's mega pot and one from selected batches.. as the systems in play firm up we should raffle the second cubes to add the random element?

Im happy to be involved for food again to some extent but I also think some other players could perhaps step up to the plate in that regard, there seems to be a circle of habitual players doing the grunt work for the last few and it would be good to have that shared.. yes Mardoo, Im looking at you  many hands making light work and all that.

So for someone considering this, all it means is co-ordinating interest from the thread into a group PM and pull it all together, it's not difficult but can take a little time just prodding people and getting things locked in... do it, the role is filled with glory


----------



## Mardoo

I keep having these suicidal thoughts about doing a taco bar for a swap... h34r:

...and maybe staying a bit more sober.

Edit: Sobering comments


----------



## Nullnvoid

Once again the spit is available to be used for the mega event. Bloody thing has attended these things for longer than I have


----------



## Yob

Sweet, good to know, mardoo, the walk time home is probably similar to the last one


----------



## AJ80

Right. May live to regret this, but put me down to coordinate the food.

Pros:
- I can make a mean curry and can be an anal retentive so and so. 

Cons:
- you may all end up having to forage your own dinner from martin's block. 

Either way, if people can flag an interest on here to help out with the food I'll get a group PM up and running to sort out the logistics. 

What's the worst that can happen...


----------



## MartinOC

AJ80 said:


> Right. May live to regret this, but put me down to coordinate the food.
> 
> Excellent!
> 
> - you may all end up having to forage your own dinner from martin's block.
> 
> We've got PLENTY of bunnies available......


Make sure you include me in the food PM group so I know what's going on/required.


----------



## Mardoo

Cool AJ80. Personally I think picnic style food is much more interesting. A bunch of people bring their specialty and everyone gets to try a bunch of different stuff. It's how I did my wedding actually. Instead of gifts we asked everyone to bring a dish. Everyone said it was the best food they'd ever had at a wedding.

Be much easier for me to do a mini taco bar than one catering for lunch for 40-odd blokes!


----------



## AJ80

Mardoo said:


> Cool AJ80. Personally I think picnic style food is much more interesting. A bunch of people bring their specialty and everyone gets to try a bunch of different stuff. It's how I did my wedding actually. Instead of gifts we asked everyone to bring a dish. Everyone said it was the best food they'd ever had at a wedding.
> 
> Be much easier for me to do a mini taco bar than one catering for lunch for 40-odd blokes!


That's a very good point mate. So you're down for a taco bar then? ;-)

I know it's early, but anyone else keen to chip in with a dish of some sort?


----------



## Mardoo

Time for the swap food thread methinks!


----------



## MartinOC

Mardoo, I reckon this is your chance to sit-back & let others do the grunt-work this time (you've MORE than proved your worth on the past few...). Besides, I want you to come up with a triple-decoction Weizen recipe to keep you distracted from over-imbibing & trying to walk home from Kinglake.... 

Food: Soups, stews, curries etc. are all good (it's going to be winter, after all). Stuff that folks can continually graze-on during the day & help themselves to as they want is perhaps a good idea & help soak-up the booze. A spit can be done (I've got the gubbins for it), as well as a Webber for roasting dead beasty-flesh & veggies if that's what you want to go with. If a roast is on the cards, ley me know, as I'll need to provide space & shelter for it. The usual suspects will provide the hardware if that's the decision.

Bacon & eggs etc..for Sunday morning recovery (no direct suggestion from me.. h34r: ).

How many vegetarians do we have?


----------



## Midnight Brew

I'll put my hand up for a big batch of veggie soup. Can be reheated on the day for simplicity. I think I have a pot at home that can candle about 10L of soup.


----------



## micbrew

yep ..put me down for the food group

reckon I will bring some chicken wings and some other stuff ..tbc

ive got a spare big w pot ...for soup


I think an advance party ..to sort digs and build a fire pit and out door dunny ..Thoughts


----------



## MartinOC

micbrew said:


> I think an advance party ..to sort digs and build a fire pit and out door dunny ..Thoughts


Happy for anyone to come up early (ie. on the Friday) to sort stuff out & set up gear.

I've already got 3 fire-piles accumulating, but I may get rid of a couple of them before the event. I've also got a brazier which is a bit more "friendly". PLENTY of fuel available.

We've got a portaloo, so that's covered & only a short walk- it's in the brewery..... :unsure:


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

You attempting some new wacky form of spontaneous fermentation Martin :O


----------



## MartinOC

Living conditions are a little "primitive" atm....


----------



## Tahoose

I can put my name down for a tentative pot of beef goulash.


----------



## Mardoo

Reckon I'll probably go a big pan or two of authentic enchiladas. One green, one red.


----------



## husky

Added myself to the reserve and brewer list. Should be back brewing by July.

Swapper
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Midnight Brew
11. Technobabble66
12. MartinOC
13. Whiteferret
14. Grainer
15. Mardoo
16. Black n Tan
17. AJ80
18. AndrewF
19. JB
20. Micbrew
21. Navarau
22. Damn
23. Symphony1975
24. poggor

Reserve Swapper
1. Droid
2. Husky

Non-Swapper
1. Droid

Brewer/Cuber
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Technobabble66
11. MartinOC
12. Whiteferret
13. Grainer
14. Mardoo
15. AJ80
16. AndrewF
17. JB
18. Micbrew
19. Navarau
20. Damn
21 symphony 1975
22. poggor
23. droid
24. husky


----------



## droid

I can do a couple of big potato pies ( shepherds pie)


----------



## GrumpyPaul

husky said:


> Added myself to the reserve and brewer list. Should be back brewing by July.


Can you roll that sexy rig of yours onto a trailer an bring it along for the system wars.

However if you do - forewarn Cocko to bring a change of under wear. He has a thing for shiny stainless steel.


----------



## AJ80

Awesome stuff gents. Will shoot out a food PM shortly. Anyone else who's keen to chip in on the food front let me know via PM and I'll get you added to the group message.


----------



## poggor

great stuff martin!! mardoo- im in for a taco bar. I will make fish tacos, baha style. also, i'll bring some form of sweet thing. maybe a fuckload of brownies or something. 
i'll also sort out breakfast (bacon and egg muffins). 

sound ok?


g


----------



## MartinOC

OK, now we're up to needing THREE marquees:

Beer tent

Food tent

Mardoo & poggor's Taco emporium!


----------



## poggor

i can sort out a marquee.. how big?

g


----------



## MartinOC

Thanks, poggor! How big have you got? If you give me dimensions, I'll measure-out & see where it can fit.


----------



## Mardoo

Pretty sure I'll have one by then as well. I'll know within a couple weeks.


----------



## MartinOC

Gents, there's a small "issue" that I want deal-with for this potentially riotous Bummock & I want to gauge opinion/feedback:

I want this to be a relaxing "Boys" weekend where everyone can cut-loose (especially me!), but SWMBO is adamant/dictating(!) that she will want to stay home & prevent anyone who's pissed from coming inside the shed & everyone MUST stay outside whilst she just watches TV :wacko: .... However, (to quote Blackadder) "I have a cunning plan...":

I have the idea to send her off to Hepburn Spa (Daylesford) for the weekend, where she can watch all the TV she wants & get a bit of girly-pampering etc..., but finances are extremely tight ATM (we're currently paying two mortgages etc..). I can get a 2-day package deal for about $350-$400, but need to raise funds.

Inspired by an unsolicited PM from Poggor (who offered to make a contribution to the cause - thanks Mate!), I'm thinking to raise the required funds by asking from everyone who attends a flat fee of, say $50. For that, everyone gets all their food covered (including breakfast on the Sunday morning) plus a Commemorative "Bummock" T-shirt (details TBA) & a raffle ticket to take away an extra cube of whatever comes out of the mega-brew &/or whatever comes from the "extra" brews that happen on the day.

I haven't done detailed costings on all of this as yet, it's just an idea ATM.

Thoughts? Feedback? Alternative suggestions?


----------



## Grainer

sounds like this is all getting expensive...whats wrong with a few marques and a tent.. ..no need to go in shed unless you'd need a toilet and I'm sure u have a great lemon tree !!


----------



## MartinOC

My Missus is different to yours, John. I can forsee "spoilers". I'm trying to avoid it...

We don't have a house AND a shed - it's where we're living ATM & SWMBO is "difficult"....


----------



## droid

i was thinking there should be a "thank you" to the other householders for when the crowd shows up at such things and at the very least that punters subsidise/pay for alternative living arrangements 

or

hire a toilet and (collectively pay) set everything up outside with no need to enter the home?

imho...but I am indeed a blow-in, an imposter of the highest order, so yeah no experience here


----------



## Grainer

The host usually gets all the beer left overs from the swaps and any left over cubes ( think Idzy walked away with about 3-4 cubes as well last time.. but a massive effort on his behalf)..usually about 2 crates worth of swaps... (Except YOB ..he never wants them !!)


----------



## MartinOC

Still waiting for other input (thanks so far...). 

BTW, I'm NOT asking for attendees to pay for my missus to have a subsidised weekend away...I want US (particularly ME!) to have a stress-free boys weekend. That means she's not around, as I can really do without the hassle. She's cranky right now & likely to be worse by July (I can see it happening, believe me!!).

Perhaps I should explain our situation:

We're living in a shed in Kinglake (we don't have a house AND a shed), as SWMBO wanted to buy a bush block & build a home (she watches waaay too much property-porn on Foxtel.. :angry: ).

We're trying to cover two mortgages with a single income (I don't have an income right now & can't see that changing anytime soon). Hopefully, we'll have tenants in the place we WERE living-in ASAP, which will help).

I got talked-into hosting this event by Jesse at the last Xmas swap (perhaps against my better judgement at the time), but I'm NOT going back on my word. It stands.

I want everyone to come up & enjoy themselves, brew, eat, drink themselves stupid if that's their choice, indulge me in my old vinyl collection (if you can stand it?!!), go for a wander in the bush, burn a SHITLOAD of wood.... (like I said, "cut-loose"). I want to be a good host, but I can see SWMBO's presence as a potential "Spoiler".

I've tried to suggest she not be around for her own sanity, but some fell on stony ground (Mardoo will get the reference...).

EDIT: If anyone wants 20 Doz. Coopers stubbies, they're yours to take.


----------



## MartinOC

STUNNING Silence!!

I guess I'll take that as "Physician, heal thyself".....


----------



## djar007

If I am in town for the event I am there Martin. Fifty bucks seems reasonable and I will be happy to pay it. Will also try and help with food etc. Do you mind if we make a loin cloth rule for mardoo.


----------



## idzy

Grainer said:


> The host usually gets all the beer left overs from the swaps and any left over cubes ( think Idzy walked away with about 3-4 cubes as well last time.. but a massive effort on his behalf)..usually about 2 crates worth of swaps... (Except YOB ..he never wants them !!)


Yup, ended up filling 6 of my cubes, but most were donated to people that helped on the day. Ended up with quite a lot of extra swap beer, which was nice.


----------



## Yob

$50 AND a shirt!!

Colour me a bummock participant, 

I think we all threw in $45 on the last one with returns going to ingredient contributors.. 

I'm easy man and if it makes yours and our lives/day pass without incident, all the better. 

1.8p


----------



## technobabble66

Hey Martin,
$50 sounds totally fine. As one scruffy brewer mentioned, the last one was $45, so an extra $5 sounds like a bargain w a shirt thrown in! (In fact, are you sure you've done your sums right?). 
I'm mainly looking forward to the humongous bonfire; but some beer, food and a massive brew session could be fun too.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Yep, I'm down also! Happy new years guys


----------



## Nullnvoid

I'm also happy to pay $50 for a t-shirt......better be a good t-shirt 

I'm happy with whatever the majority decide, whatever makes the day easier for everyone. It sounds like it's going to be epic already with the 10,000 litres of beer we are going to brew (It is up to 10,000 litres now isn't it?), so best to remove any distractions/hassles/innocent bystanders (none of which is meant to be offensive towards your wife)

How many sleeps to go?


----------



## Siborg

I'm happy to contribute whatever is decided.


----------



## Tahoose

Same same


----------



## Mardoo

Yep, I'm good.


----------



## JB

The flow, I'm going with it.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

A high metachlorian count, JB has.


Sorry for OT! Had to.


----------



## AJ80

$50 is fine with me too. 

I'll also get my act together and fire out a PM in the next day or so regarding food. Please let me know if anyone else is keen to lend a hand food wise and I'll add you in.


----------



## Grainer

Correct me if I'm wrong but cost is actually about $70-75... the $50 does not cover the cost of the beer ingredients for the cubing etc...


----------



## Midnight Brew

Im in as always. Quality investment.


----------



## MartinOC

Grainer said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but cost is actually about $70-75... the $50 does not cover the cost of the beer ingredients for the cubing etc...


John, I'm furiously, riotously cranky after trying to negotiate a win-win solution with SWMBO (the truism behind that acronym is beyond your ken, obviously) to no avail. I don't want to air my dirty-washing in public.

The $'s situation is TBA.

Thank you for your consideration.....

Yes! I'm cranky!

Edit: Apologies to others, but the sentiment stands


----------



## Grainer

I was asking a logical question !! an answer of yes or no would be appropriate $50 all up or like $70-75??? have to budget for it..


----------



## Cocko

Wow, back from Hollies and get to read this thread.

Martin, shout out how I can help mate - you know the number 

$50 ahead or what ever - that is 4 schooners at the Termi... EVS!

I AM IN!

#cutandcopythelist.


----------



## Yob

@ Cocko, can we get assistance with a bummock T-Shirt thingo?

Happy to take design offline for it, with Martins input and approval of course.. Im loving the case swap T-shirt idea

1000lt of bummock 2015 > Insert image

Perhaps we can continue it >HERE< ?


----------



## Cocko

Yob said:


> @ Cocko, can we get assistance with a bummock T-Shirt thingo?



Happy to help, mate.

Just say what is desired? Design, amount of colours in print, front and or back, tee itself etc....... TOO EASY!!!

Work it out - and its done.


----------



## Yob

I think sizes will be more important :lol:

and also

:lol:

:lol:


----------



## Cocko

:lol:

Seriously, if we can get to about 30 tees, one colour print - mixed sizes - we could probably get them for about $15 a tee [Printed]... pretty fun add on to what is shaping up to be swap of the millennia.

Just sayin Marts...


----------



## Yob

cross linking like a Boss

bummock T-shirt thread linked above

http://youtu.be/NisCkxU544c


----------



## AJ80

Food PM sent out - anyone else who would like to chip in? Looking for a volunteer to man a spit roast...


----------



## Nullnvoid

AJ80 said:


> Food PM sent out - anyone else who would like to chip in? Looking for a volunteer to man a spit roast...


Best sign me up good man. As it's my spit roast I'll donate to the 1,000,000 litres ( we are up to that now aren't we?) mega brew, I may as well man it too


----------



## AJ80

Nullnvoid said:


> Best sign me up good man. As it's my spit roast I'll donate to the 1,000,000 litres ( we are up to that now aren't we?) mega brew, I may as well man it too


Legend. Appreciate it mate.


----------



## MartinOC

Hi Gents,

'Back from a "personal issues" hiaitus.

AJ80 has got the food situation well under control, so I'm going to leave that to him. Done.

Still looking for a commitment for 3 Marquee's (Beer/food/Taco emporium..).

Mega-brew: Jesse mentioned elsewhere a Scottish ale as the "Bummock" & I reckon that's totally appropriate, given that we could potentially do a double-mash/parti-gyle (140 Shilling high gravity/low gravity) run. Raffle who gets what/which..? Pot luck...? Thoughts?

Or, stop 1st-runnings short, top-up the pre-boil volume , then try for two equal gravity boils to achieve the overall volume at an equal OG? Too hard for me to work-out...These questions are for the mega-brew brewers to manage, as I'm going to be dealing with the multiple-brews through my own system & don't want to think about it (I herby relinquish responsibility...).

T-Shirt ideas to follow.......


----------



## MartinOC

Back again!

Here's some ideas for us to throw-around before committing to a design & costs:

"I love (or insert heart-shape) a good Bummock*!”

“I love to Bummock*!”

"I survived a Bummock*"

“Bummock* me up, Scotty” (cheesy, huh? ‘Must have been drinking...)

As an explanation & for those not aware of the term (reading the T-shirt), I suggest a "*" with an explanation somewhere to avoid unsolicited advances from Cocko:

Choose from the following: 

1. Festival brewing of ale.
2. a brewing of ale for a feast.
3. Brewing of strong ale for a festival
4. Festive brewing of strong ale for a feast 
5. “a large brewing of ale for a merry meeting,” or the ale itself

This would allow production of a generic T-shirt that could appeal to others wanting something different to wear & not specific to the event itself.

ALTERNATIVELY......:

We could go with a T-shirt that commemorates the World-Record attempt, such as:

“Bummock* in the Bush. Kinglake July 2015 – World Record attempt.” Etc..etc.... with the "*" explanation on the front (or back?). We'd be committed to a minimum production run of 50 shirts (Screen-printed). 

On the back, we could have something like:

"From this day to the ending of the world,
[SIZE=medium]But we in it shall be remembered-[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]We few, we happy few, we band of brewers;[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]For he to-day that sparges his wort with me (...or "Bummocks with me"??)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Shall be my brother; be he ne’er so vile,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]This day shall gentle his condition;[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]And gentlemen in Australia now-a-bed[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Shall think themselves accurs’d they were not here,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]And hold their manhoods cheap whiles any speaks
That brewed with us in Kinglake upon that day."[/SIZE]

William Shakesparge

I've got a couple of quotes coming-in & will probably get Cocko to do the follow-up & see if we can get a better price.
The way I'm thinking now, is to ask everyone to contribute a flat-fee that covers food, T-shirt & cube, but I'm not sure right now how that will/might pan-out.

Outside of that, if someone doesn't want to participate, but wants to buy a T-shirt , contribute to food etc., I'll have to do a re-think.

Feedback welcomed.

Edit: Spelling etc..


----------



## micbrew

g day just caught up to this ...back form holidays yesterday

what a cracking idea t shirts to commemorate the brewday

one of my favourite song lyrics may just fit the bill ..... LITTLE FEAT WILLING

Ive been warped by the rain
driven by the snow 
Im drunk and dirty, dont ya know 
and im still .... willing 

either either its a great song my 2c


AJ80 .. ive decided to change food offerings so will bring a couple of trays of lasagne different flavours ..a traditional and mexican inspired job

reckon we may need to sort out a food schedule ... keep the food rolling out all day and into the evening
this will reduce and or conserve cooking implements bbqs / cooking devices etc etc 


thx Mick


cheers Mick


----------



## JB

MartinOC said:


> We could go with a T-shirt that commemorates the World-Record attempt, such as:
> 
> “Bummock* in the Bush. Kinglake July 2015 – World Record attempt.” Etc..etc.... with the "*" explanation on the front (or back?). We'd be committed to a minimum production run of 50 shirts (Screen-printed).
> 
> On the back, we could have something like:
> 
> "From this day to the ending of the world,
> But we in it shall be remembered-
> We few, we happy few, we band of brewers;
> For he to-day that sparges his wort with me (...or "Bummocks with me"??)
> Shall be my brother; be he ne’er so vile,
> This day shall gentle his condition;
> And gentlemen in Australia now-a-bed
> Shall think themselves accurs’d they were not here,
> And hold their manhoods cheap whiles any speaks
> That brewed with us in Kinglake upon that day."


Lol, some funny t-shirt ideas there Martin.

My vote would be the above with the world record attempt mentioned.

The length of the quote might add to the cost of the tshirt, but regardless i like it.

Cheers


----------



## navarau

Wow....so much has happened since I went on holidays. This is sounding like an awesome couple of days. 

I'm still such a newbie when it comes to brewing I won't put my hand up for that side of things other than crushing grain (I can't stuff that up) and any clean up after the brew. 

I'm 100% behind sponsoring MartinOC's wifes trip to the Day Spa. The least we can do given their hospitality.

I would be happy to come up on the Friday to help set up. I have a very large tarp (truck curtain side) in the shed that could be used as a marquee if there are trees or other things to attach to. 

I'm also more than happy to help with food. Wife loves to bake biscuits, slices and cakes so if you think they would be good she will be more than happy to bake them, she just doesn't know it yet.

I'm now "following" this thread so I will be able to keep up to date with it. 

Just wondering who's doing the penis name tags this time?


----------



## Yob

There were so many people forgot about them and went public.
Myself included


----------



## Black n Tan

The Bummock is made...And now let the wild rumpus start...

from the children's book 'The Wild Things'


----------



## DU99

Lights camera brewing :chug:


----------



## MartinOC

DU99 said:



> Lights camera brewing :chug:


Aha! Now, you've given me an idea:

I've got a video camera that can do time-lapse, so I could set it up to take a film of the whole day 

Any more thoughts/comments about the T-Shirts? I'm still waiting on a second quote to come in...


----------



## Mardoo

I love the "Bummock Bill" Shakespeare pastiche.


----------



## Yob

Shorter blurb is better IMO


----------



## technobabble66

"Brew Big"

Short enough?


----------



## Yob

.. You know, the I survived a world record Bummock with maybe the simple really logo..??


----------



## Midnight Brew

I came. I saw. I bummocked. 
- July 2015, Kinglake VICTORIA.


----------



## 431neb

navarau said:


> Just wondering who's doing the penis name tags this time?



I've never attended so I'm unaware of exactly what this means but I think that having a short name could be an advantage for some. Pants with a fly would be helpful too I suppose.


----------



## idzy

431neb said:


> I've never attended so I'm unaware of exactly what this means but I think that having a short name could be an advantage for some. Pants with a fly would be helpful too I suppose.


the boys from mildy attending?


----------



## Mardoo

I didn't find them that mild...


----------



## Tahoose

Cough Flanders red


----------



## MartinOC

Gents, I've started a BB thread for T-Shirts to commemorate the event here: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/84901-eoi-bummock-t-shirts/#entry1261164

'Need to know numbers before I commit the $'s....


----------



## Curly79

Just added to the T Shirt list Martin. I've included size to save doing it later.?


----------



## Black n Tan

So I thought I would make an RIS for the case swap. It is my first so not sure how well it will turn out. Anyways it is going to be just north of 11%ABV. I know that it is etiquette to provide 750mL bottles, but I am wondering if it is acceptable to provide just 500mL bottles considering the ABV and I would personally struggle getting through 750mL in a sitting. Thoughts?


----------



## Yob

Black n Tan said:


> Thoughts?


you could always man up? 

Mardoo and I made a RIS recently which for me ended up about %13-%14, Ive had a few sneaky force carbed PET bottles by myself (not in the one sitting clearly), they are a journey into awesomeness, particularly if you start drinking cold then as it warms it develops :icon_drool2:


----------



## manticle

The rules are as ancient as the hills, b&t. Don't mess with them or you'll upset universal harmonium.


----------



## Black n Tan

OK the tribe has spoken, 750mL they will be. I am not responsible for any liver cirrhosis then!


----------



## mofox1

You guys still have livers?


----------



## Yob

Had several, this one's under warranty


----------



## Mardoo

I bodged one together from a Brita filter, a condom and some green dish soap.


----------



## MartinOC

B&T, I generally applaud your attempts to promote responsible consumption of alcohol, but I'll put my Vicbrew Chief Steward (Nazi) hat on & agree that the rules is the rules.

Besides, I'm a bit of a juice junky, so I'm looking forward to having my harmonious Universal Contiuum & shakra's unbalanced for awhile (at least until the hangover dissipates......). :chug:


----------



## Black n Tan

Yob said:


> Had several, this one's under warranty


what sort of warranty do they give you on livers these days? Is it like a 3 year or 30,000 drinks which ever comes first?


----------



## djar007

New for old exchange. No questions asked. Or is that down the back streets of Patpong Road.


----------



## Mardoo

8th floor of Kraengpatip Mall in Bangkok, hand-lettered sign, "Orrgon Transplant"


----------



## Black n Tan

Yob said:


> you could always man up?


Just finished bottling my RIS in 750mL bottles for the case swap. Taste pretty good, but I will need some discipline to stay away from it for a few months. I made a special bottle for you yob, a Russian Imperial Oyster* Stout.

* warning, may NOT contain traces of seafood


----------



## Grainer

gunna have to brew something for this...


----------



## Forever Wort

This sounds like great fun. I looked through the thread and may have missed it - but is a date locked in yet?


----------



## MartinOC

Mate, it's BOLD RED in my sig. below


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Grainer said:


> gunna have to brew something for this...


After you're "scooping the pool" efforts at Beerfest I am expecting nothing short of pure brewing excellence, 750ml of malty awesomeness in a bottle.


----------



## technobabble66

MartinOC said:


> Mate, it's BOLD RED in my sig. below


(...pssst, Martin. Your sig doesn't show up on a phone/tablet...)
B)


----------



## Mardoo

TB you'll need to explain to him what one of those is...


----------



## MartinOC

I'm obviously technologically challenged, Techno. I have a separate mobile phone (not one of those "clever" ones) & computer...


----------



## DU99

:icon_offtopic:* Martin's Phone*


----------



## technobabble66

DU99 said:


> :icon_offtopic:* Martin's Phone*


And still getting great value out of his investment in 80's tech !


----------



## MartinOC

Nah, I upgraded from that model about 15 years ago when I couldn't get a replacement battery for it. Now I can even send text messages!!


----------



## idzy

+1 for the Nokia 3310


----------



## MartinOC

OK, Gents.....back to business...

Not everyone will be participating in the brewing/cubing of the Bummock, so I'm thinking to break-down the costs (ie. brewing costs/food/T-Shirts) & let everyone pay for what they actually want/use.

*T-Shirts!*

I reckon we've got enough interest to be able to cover the cost of producing a limited run of shirts @ about $20-$25 each for those who aren't participating in the brewing/cubing, but still want something to take away from the weekend (other than a hangover & some questionable memories.. :chug: ).

Having consulted  the stellar wisdom of your Hostess for the event, I've come-up with a cut-down version of the original plan thus: 

Front:

Bummock* in the Bush! ​​Kinglake - 4th of July 2015​​​*Festive brewing of strong ale​


Back:

*...to the ending of the world,
We in it shall be remembered-
We few, we happy few, we band of brewers;
For he today that sparges his wort with me *​*Shall be my brother..*​​*And gentlemen now-a-bed
Shall think themselves accurs’d they were not here,
And hold their manhoods cheap while any speaks
That brewed with us in Kinglake upon this day.*​

I'm currently tossing-up the idea of skipping the second stanza. There's no extra "cost-per-letter", it's just a once-off screen charge, so once it's established, it's done. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Yob

That's a lot of back, I'll be fine, dunno about you though ya greyhound


----------



## MartinOC

I've carried a lot more than that on my back...I prefer the term "Wiry", if you don't mind! I'll even accept "lithe". Jealousy will get you nowhere, sir!

Don't worry about the size of the font (I'll bet you've been spruiking that line for awhile, eh?  ). Just the wordage.


----------



## JB

Hey Martin, I live by: less is more when it comes to tshirts & more is moooar when it comes to breasts & beer


----------



## technobabble66




----------



## JB

technobabble66 said:


> 2380205010_6ee9ea983f.jpg


techno, you're the exception mate


----------



## technobabble66

exceptionAL, dude
B)


----------



## Mardoo

I've always preferred that option 

Edit: Oops, shirt wise, not man boob wise. Got my own man boobs to play with thanks.


----------



## MartinOC

Swapper
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Midnight Brew
11. Technobabble66
12. MartinOC
13. Whiteferret
14. Grainer
15. Mardoo
16. Black n Tan
17. AJ80
18. AndrewF
19. JB
20. Micbrew
21. Navarau
22. Damn
23. Symphony1975
24. poggor

Reserve Swapper
1. Droid
2. Husky
3. Bumma

Non-Swapper
1. Droid

Brewer/Cuber
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Technobabble66
11. MartinOC
12. Whiteferret
13. Grainer
14. Mardoo
15. AJ80
16. AndrewF
17. JB
18. Micbrew
19. Navarau
20. Damn
21 symphony 1975
22. poggor
23. droid
24. husky

I've just added Bumma as a reserve swapper (y'know how things pan-out, right?). Even if it doesn't happen, as a resident of Kinglake, & proud owner of a BM, I'm sure we can expect good things in any event....


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Swapper
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Midnight Brew
11. Technobabble66
12. MartinOC
13. Whiteferret
14. Grainer
15. Mardoo
16. Black n Tan
17. AJ80
18. AndrewF
19. JB
20. Micbrew
21. Navarau
22. Damn
23. Symphony1975
24. poggor

Reserve Swapper
1. Droid
2. Husky
3. Bumma

Non-Swapper
1. Droid

Brewer/Cuber
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Technobabble66
11. MartinOC
12. Whiteferret
13. Grainer
14. Mardoo
15. AJ80
16. AndrewF
17. JB
18. Micbrew
19. Navarau
20. Damn
21 symphony 1975
22. poggor
23. droid
24. husky


----------



## Grainer

Swapper
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Midnight Brew
11. Technobabble66
12. MartinOC
13. Whiteferret
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Mardoo
16. Black n Tan
17. AJ80
18. AndrewF
19. JB
20. Micbrew
21. Navarau
22. Damn
23. Symphony1975
24. poggor

Reserve Swapper
1. Droid
2. Husky
3. Bumma

Non-Swapper
1. Droid

Brewer/Cuber
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Technobabble66
11. MartinOC
12. Whiteferret
13. Grainer
14. Mardoo
15. AJ80
16. AndrewF
17. JB
18. Micbrew
19. Navarau
20. Damn
21 symphony 1975
22. poggor
23. droid
24. husky


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Well doesn't that make me feel insignificant, LOL!!!


----------



## Grainer

Its a bit of an experimental brew.. 2 weeks into fermentation...


----------



## Mardoo

Swapper

1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Midnight Brew
11. Technobabble66
12. MartinOC
13. Whiteferret
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid
16. Black n Tan
17. AJ80
18. AndrewF
19. JB
20. Micbrew
21. Navarau
22. Damn
23. Symphony1975
24. poggor

Reserve Swapper
1. Husky
2. Bumma

Non-Swapper
1. Droid

Brewer/Cuber
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Technobabble66
11. MartinOC
12. Whiteferret
13. Grainer
14. Mardoo
15. AJ80
16. AndrewF
17. JB
18. Micbrew
19. Navarau
20. Damn
21 symphony 1975
22. poggor
23. droid
24. husky

I'm pulling my Big Dick out now. I put Droid in the hole. No, really. Droid you're on deck mate, number 15. I will, however, still attend and get in the way of the brewers. And maybe get lost in the woods taking a pee.


----------



## Yob

Droid is also down as a non swapper..?


----------



## droid

What does that mean again?


----------



## MartinOC

Swapper

1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Midnight Brew
11. Technobabble66
12. MartinOC - Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (I've never made one, but I tempted Mardoo with the prospect, so I guess I'm committed..). However, current ambient temperatures up here are more conducive to lager fermentation & it's just gonna get colder..... :blink: 
13. Whiteferret
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid
16. Black n Tan
17. AJ80
18. AndrewF
19. JB
20. Micbrew
21. Navarau
22. Damn
23. Symphony1975
24. poggor

Reserve Swapper
1. Husky
2. Bumma

Non-Swapper
1. Droid

Brewer/Cuber
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Technobabble66
11. MartinOC
12. Whiteferret
13. Grainer
14. Mardoo
15. AJ80
16. AndrewF
17. JB
18. Micbrew
19. Navarau
20. Damn
21 symphony 1975
22. poggor
23. droid
24. husky


----------



## MartinOC

droid said:


> What does that mean again?


It means you just turn-up, bring/drink beer, eat food, talk beer-related shit with like-minded geeks, burn wood & try to survive with your dignity intact..


----------



## droid

I can't recall why I am a non swapper?


----------



## Black n Tan

So you're a swapper then?


----------



## MartinOC

Swapper

1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Midnight Brew
11. Technobabble66
12. MartinOC - Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (I've never made one, but I tempted Mardoo with the prospect, so I guess I'm committed..). However, current ambient temperatures up here are more conducive to lager fermentation & it's just gonna get colder..... :blink: 
13. Whiteferret
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid
16. Black n Tan
17. AJ80
18. AndrewF
19. JB
20. Micbrew
21. Navarau
22. Damn
23. Symphony1975
24. poggor

Reserve Swapper
1. Husky
2. Bumma

Non-Swapper-attendees:
1.

Brewer/Cuber
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Technobabble66
11. MartinOC
12. Whiteferret
13. Grainer
14. Mardoo
15. AJ80
16. AndrewF
17. JB
18. Micbrew
19. Navarau
20. Damn
21 symphony 1975
22. poggor
23. droid
24. husky

I just picked-up on what Mardoo was on-about, so I've put you in as a swapper at pos'n #15 (in place of Mardoo, who will now miss-out on my promised Dunkeldoppelweizenbock! Wuss!..  ).

You are now required to brew & bottle a batch (ie. 24x750ml bottles) for swapping with the others on the swapping list.

You are ALSO required to turn-up, bring/drink beer, talk shit...etc..etc....


----------



## Yob

Are we going PET bottles?


----------



## MartinOC

Preferably not, but if it fits with the rules of engagement........


----------



## droid

well I've only got grolsch or pet so um and experimental/first try beers fermenting

how'm I doing so far? hehe

I can talk some shit tho


----------



## MartinOC

It's all good, Droid.

Whereabouts are you around Melb? I've got a shitload of 750ml glass if you want to use them?

Edit: If you're a member of one of the Melb-based clubs, I can probably arrange a delivery of a few cases to you.


----------



## droid

Thanks Martin I am down by lake king, eagle point - East Gippsland, I coud maybe borrow some king Browns.


----------



## Yob

Fair hike.. do you get up to the city much?


----------



## MartinOC

Erm...OK. That's a bit of a logistic problem if you're not this way a bit more/often. Let me know if you're over this way before bottling-time via PM & I'll see what I can arrange for you. Bear in mind I'm in Kinglake, but I often make trips to the 'burb's & have mates that I could probably arrange something more convenient with.

If all-else fails, whatever you've got will be fine, as long as you turn up with the goodies & be prepared for the mayhem that ensues on the day (including the weather!).


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I thought we decided PET only?


----------



## MartinOC

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> I thought we decided PET only?


I may be having a seniors moment here.....der? Since when?


----------



## droid

Yob said:


> Fair hike.. do you get up to the city much?


hey yob, not much, tho I will be coming back from wa in a couple of weeks but it'll be a pretty direct run from the airport to home


MartinOC said:


> Erm...OK. That's a bit of a logistic problem if you're not this way a bit more/often. Let me know if you're over this way before bottling-time via PM & I'll see what I can arrange for you. Bear in mind I'm in Kinglake, but I often make trips to the 'burb's & have mates that I could probably arrange something more convenient with.
> 
> If all-else fails, whatever you've got will be fine, as long as you turn up with the goodies & be prepared for the mayhem that ensues on the day (including the weather!).


thanks, I shall prepare ... if I am heading up to Melb before I will pm, cheers for the help


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

MartinOC said:


> I may be having a seniors moment here.....der? Since when?


Since the last two swap there were bombs, in the 2014 tasting thread it was suggested by a few that going PET had two benefits, firstly safety, secondly we'd have a uniform case of bottles to reuse each swap so we're not scrounging around to get a neat case of bottles to use.

By all means I'm not dictating, just passing on the message. I do however feel the PET is a good idea. I've just made my swap wort so have about 4-6 weeks before I'll bottle so hopefully it's settled by then


----------



## MartinOC

Aha! I didn't follow the tasting thread, that's why I missed it. I just seem to remember something previously about no stubbies.

OK, good idea under the circumstances, but as you said - not dictating one way or the other.


----------



## Yob

Personally, my thoughts are we call it PET before someone actually does get hurt, we've had enough close calls, near misses I think to warrant the change. Perth, qld etc, all gone pet. 

Personally, I've abandoned all my glass anyway, I still have them but don't use them any more. Going to be 'loaning' out my capper etc.


----------



## JB

Using PET bottles, is anyone's experience favorable with filing from a carbed keg using those new version of carbonation caps? Or would you lose carb when you remove the carbonation cap and put on the PET bottle cap?


----------



## Yob

You can over charge(20 psi) in the pet, give a bit of a shake, let settle and you're good to go. Not so bad if you have a few of them, would be a pita with only 1


----------



## Tahoose

JB said:


> Using PET bottles, is anyone's experience favorable with filing from a carbed keg using those new version of carbonation caps? Or would you lose carb when you remove the carbonation cap and put on the PET bottle cap?


I find with those that you are better to overcarb in the keg and then not bother giving it any extra co2 once you have transferred. When I have give a little extra it foams when you take the lid off. Which defeats the purpose. 

Probably better just bottle conditioning.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

I'll vote for PET....

However I used to do all my swaps in PET but felt like I wasn't one of the cool kids - so moved to glass for the last swap.

How am I supposed to be a cool on trend* brewer if you guys keep changing things on me.

_*disclaimer: The phrase "on trend" was something I learned from listening to designer wankers on "The Block" - any obnoxious usage of wankery hipster phrases is purely intentional and done with the intent of growing a carefully manicured beard whilst wearing skinny leg jeans._


----------



## Black n Tan

I am fine with PET bottles, but my RIS is already bottled in glass. I am sure some others may have bottled already also. So I suggest that we request that anyone who has not yet bottled do so in PET and make it hard and fast rule for the Xmas swap meet. Of course I could always keep my RIS: it is drinking nicely (except for under-carbonation).


----------



## MartinOC

Anyone got a source for these things? How much do they cost? Can they be re-used etc..etc..?

I've never used anything but glass, nor a problem with bombs - ever! Even at Vicbrew, where we're dealing with hundreds of bottles, it's rare to get a gusher & in the 20-odd years I've been involved in comps, I can't remember a "bomb". Is there something unique about AHB case-swappers that they overcarbonate??

I'm personally against dictating what can & can't be used (plus I have a swag of bottles anyway & would prefer not to shell-out extra). I'd rather people take care to carbonate their beer properly (ie. proper fermentation & priming practices etc..).


----------



## Yob

In an ideal world, we wouldn't need to even discuss this Martin, however, the last 2 swaps has proven that not to be correct.

Ive had bottles (from swaps) blow in my basement, I've had overcarbed bottles sitting in my hall with the youngun walking past (last swap at mine) and other experiences as well.

The fact remains that there IS a danger and being proactive about it may well save someones eye.. or more so, someones child.

Perhaps bottlers could gladwrap glass entries this time round? (to contain shards)


----------



## Nullnvoid

Yob said:


> In an ideal world, we wouldn't need to even discuss this Martin, however, the last 2 swaps has proven that not to be correct.
> 
> Ive had bottles (from swaps) blow in my basement, I've had overcarbed bottles sitting in my hall with the youngun walking past (last swap at mine) and other experiences as well.
> 
> The fact remains that there IS a danger and being proactive about it may well save someones eye.. or more so, someones child.
> 
> Perhaps bottlers could gladwrap glass entries this time round? (to contain shards)


That's a good idea with the gladwrap for people already bottled or cannot get PET. A good compromise for this event.

I agree working towards PET like the rest of the swaps is the way to go.


----------



## MartinOC

OK, I've done a bit of googling & they don't seem to be as expensive as I first thought & for the sake of safety, I'll join the party.

Is this a good price: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/15-x-750ml-PET-Screw-Cap-Bottles-Includes-Caps-Home-Brew/271176166530?_trksid=p2054897.c100204.m3164&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140407115239%26meid%3Dc2c59166b2844cac803313699afdba57%26pid%3D100204%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D27%26sd%3D151473902296 or does anyone know of a better source? 

I assume we're going with 750ml?


----------



## Black n Tan

MartinOC said:


> OK, I've done a bit of googling & they don't seem to be as expensive as I first thought & for the sake of safety, I'll join the party.
> 
> Is this a good price: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/15-x-750ml-PET-Screw-Cap-Bottles-Includes-Caps-Home-Brew/271176166530?_trksid=p2054897.c100204.m3164&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140407115239%26meid%3Dc2c59166b2844cac803313699afdba57%26pid%3D100204%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D27%26sd%3D151473902296 or does anyone know of a better source?
> 
> I assume we're going with 750ml?


It is a good price but just check that they are nylon lined. PET will allow oxygen ingress so typically they have a nylon inner liner to keep it out.


----------



## JB

MartinOC said:


> OK, I've done a bit of googling & they don't seem to be as expensive as I first thought & for the sake of safety, I'll join the party.
> 
> Is this a good price: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/15-x-750ml-PET-Screw-Cap-Bottles-Includes-Caps-Home-Brew/271176166530?_trksid=p2054897.c100204.m3164&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140407115239%26meid%3Dc2c59166b2844cac803313699afdba57%26pid%3D100204%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D27%26sd%3D151473902296 or does anyone know of a better source?
> 
> I assume we're going with 750ml?



Martin, these are the cheapest I've located: https://www.danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_730411/coopers-pet-beer-bottles-and-caps-15-pack - I'm unsure about being nylon lined though B&T


----------



## Yob

http://www.ptonline.com/articles/barrier-bottle-technologies-square-off


----------



## kcurnow

Yob said:


> http://www.ptonline.com/articles/barrier-bottle-technologies-square-off


So what I'm getting from this is that the shelf life of beer in PET is 6 months tops. Maybe longer for other exotic blends. But if your wanting to have an aged RIS or barley wine I'm guessing PET is not the way to go.


----------



## Yob

You'll note I didn't say I gave away all my bottles, I also use these wonderful glass growlers I got somewhere


----------



## MartinOC

JB, thanks. That seems like the way to go.

SWMBO say's "Just tell people to brew properly & bottle their beers in glass. Anything else is just un-Australian". However, I see the merits.....


----------



## Black n Tan

JB said:


> Martin, these are the cheapest I've located: https://www.danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_730411/coopers-pet-beer-bottles-and-caps-15-pack - I'm unsure about being nylon lined though B&T


I am pretty sure the Coopers bottles are nylon coated, so a good cheap option.


----------



## AJ80

Boiling my swap beer as I type. Was supposed to be a 100% Brettanomyces fermented American blonde for something different (my first 100% Brett ferment). However in between buying the Brett and brewing, the strain I've bought has been re-classified as Saccharomyces. Damn. 

1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Midnight Brew
11. Technobabble66
12. MartinOC - Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (I've never made one, but I tempted Mardoo with the prospect, so I guess I'm committed..). However, current ambient temperatures up here are more conducive to lager fermentation & it's just gonna get colder..... 
13. Whiteferret
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid
16. Black n Tan
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett
18. AndrewF
19. JB
20. Micbrew
21. Navarau
22. Damn
23. Symphony1975
24. poggor

Reserve Swapper
1. Husky
2. Bumma

Non-Swapper-attendees:
1.

Brewer/Cuber
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Technobabble66
11. MartinOC
12. Whiteferret
13. Grainer
14. Mardoo
15. AJ80
16. AndrewF
17. JB
18. Micbrew
19. Navarau
20. Damn
21 symphony 1975
22. poggor
23. droid
24. husky


----------



## AndrewF

Unfortunately I am not going to be able to make it so I'm subbing husky into my swap position and freeing up a cube spot. 

1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Midnight Brew
11. Technobabble66
12. MartinOC - Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (I've never made one, but I tempted Mardoo with the prospect, so I guess I'm committed..). However, current ambient temperatures up here are more conducive to lager fermentation & it's just gonna get colder..... 
13. Whiteferret
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid
16. Black n Tan
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett
18. Husky
19. JB
20. Micbrew
21. Navarau
22. Damn
23. Symphony1975
24. poggor
Reserve Swapper

1. Bumma
Non-Swapper-attendees:
1.
Brewer/Cuber
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Technobabble66
11. MartinOC
12. Whiteferret
13. Grainer
14. Mardoo
15. AJ80
16. 
17. JB
18. Micbrew
19. Navarau
20. Damn
21 symphony 1975
22. poggor
23. droid
24. husky


----------



## kcurnow

1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Midnight Brew
11. Technobabble66
12. MartinOC - Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (I've never made one, but I tempted Mardoo with the prospect, so I guess I'm committed..). However, current ambient temperatures up here are more conducive to lager fermentation &amp; it's just gonna get colder..... 
13. Whiteferret
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid
16. Black n Tan
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett
18. Husky
19. JB
20. Micbrew
21. Navarau
22. Damn
23. Symphony1975
24. poggor
Reserve Swapper

1. Bumma
Non-Swapper-attendees:
1.
Brewer/Cuber
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Technobabble66
11. MartinOC
12. Whiteferret
13. Grainer
14. Mardoo
15. AJ80
16. 
17. JB
18. Micbrew
19. Navarau
20. Damn
21 symphony 1975
22. poggor
23. droid
24. husky


----------



## droid

1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Midnight Brew
11. Technobabble66
12. MartinOC - Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (I've never made one, but I tempted Mardoo with the prospect, so I guess I'm committed..). However, current ambient temperatures up here are more conducive to lager fermentation &amp; it's just gonna get colder..... 
13. Whiteferret
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid - 20minute APA or urquell lager (whichever tastes better)
16. Black n Tan
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett
18. Husky
19. JB
20. Micbrew
21. Navarau
22. Damn
23. Symphony1975
24. poggor
Reserve Swapper
1. Bumma
Non-Swapper-attendees:
1.
Brewer/Cuber
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Technobabble66
11. MartinOC
12. Whiteferret
13. Grainer
14. Mardoo
15. AJ80
16. 
17. JB
18. Micbrew
19. Navarau
20. Damn
21 symphony 1975
22. poggor
23. droid
24. husky


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Urquell lager urquell lager!!!

;-)


----------



## symphony1975

sorry lads i'm out. family holiday to europe for a month with me and a mate doing a Belgium beer trip on the side (without wife & kids!) ooooooooohhhhhh yeeeeeeaaaahhhhh...........




droid said:


> 1. Idzy
> 2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA
> 3. Yob
> 4. Nullnvoid
> 5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
> 6. GrumpyPaul
> 7. mofox1
> 8. Tahoose
> 9. Siborg
> 10. Midnight Brew
> 11. Technobabble66
> 12. MartinOC - Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (I've never made one, but I tempted Mardoo with the prospect, so I guess I'm committed..). However, current ambient temperatures up here are more conducive to lager fermentation &amp; it's just gonna get colder.....
> 13. Whiteferret
> 14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
> 15. Droid - 20minute APA or urquell lager (whichever tastes better)
> 16. Black n Tan
> 17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett
> 18. Husky
> 19. JB
> 20. Micbrew
> 21. Navarau
> 22. Damn
> 23. Bumma
> 24. poggor
> Reserve Swapper
> 1.
> Non-Swapper-attendees:
> 1.
> Brewer/Cuber
> 1. Idzy
> 2. DJ_L3tHAL
> 3. Yob
> 4. Nullnvoid
> 5. Brewnut
> 6. GrumpyPaul
> 7. mofox1
> 8. Tahoose
> 9. Siborg
> 10. Technobabble66
> 11. MartinOC
> 12. Whiteferret
> 13. Grainer
> 14. Mardoo
> 15. AJ80
> 16.
> 17. JB
> 18. Micbrew
> 19. Navarau
> 20. Damn
> 21
> 22. poggor
> 23. droid
> 24. husky


----------



## JB

symphony1975 said:


> sorry lads i'm out. family holiday to europe for a month with me and a mate doing a Belgium beer trip on the side (without wife & kids!) ooooooooohhhhhh yeeeeeeaaaahhhhh...........


shame we won't see ya mate, sounds like an awesome trip though!


----------



## Midnight Brew

Posted 23 May 2015 - 07:38 PM
sorry lads i'm out. family holiday to europe for a month with me and a mate doing a Belgium beer trip on the side (without wife & kids!) ooooooooohhhhhh yeeeeeeaaaahhhhh...........


droid, on 15 May 2015 - 08:17 AM, said:
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III)
11. Technobabble66
12. MartinOC - Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (I've never made one, but I tempted Mardoo with the prospect, so I guess I'm committed..). However, current ambient temperatures up here are more conducive to lager fermentation &amp; it's just gonna get colder.....
13. Whiteferret
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid - 20minute APA or urquell lager (whichever tastes better)
16. Black n Tan
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett
18. Husky
19. JB
20. Micbrew
21. Navarau
22. Damn
23. Bumma
24. poggor
Reserve Swapper
1.
Non-Swapper-attendees:
1.
Brewer/Cuber
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Technobabble66
11. MartinOC
12. Whiteferret
13. Grainer
14. Mardoo
15. AJ80
16. Midnight Brew
17. JB
18. Micbrew
19. Navarau
20. Damn
21
22. poggor
23. droid
24. husky


----------



## JB

Midnight Brew said:


> Posted 23 May 2015 - 07:38 PM
> sorry lads i'm out. family holiday to europe for a month with me and a mate doing a Belgium beer trip on the side (without wife & kids!) ooooooooohhhhhh yeeeeeeaaaahhhhh...........


Thought you were heading away with symphony there for a moment Mr midnight


----------



## Midnight Brew

Ahh the old copy and paste error. I'd go if symphony is will to take me!


----------



## Black n Tan

Swappers, it would be ideal to see the details of everyone's beers in the next few days. if you haven't brewed yet you better pull the finger out!

1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III)
11. Technobabble66
12. MartinOC - Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (I've never made one, but I tempted Mardoo with the prospect, so I guess I'm committed..). However, current ambient temperatures up here are more conducive to lager fermentation &amp; it's just gonna get colder.....
13. Whiteferret
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid - 20minute APA or urquell lager (whichever tastes better)
16. Black n Tan- 'Event Horizon' RIS (11.2% ABV, bottled 1/3/15)- the event horizon is the region from which there is no escape from a Black Hole.
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett
18. Husky
19. JB
20. Micbrew
21. Navarau
22. Damn
23. Bumma
24. poggor
Reserve Swapper
1.
Non-Swapper-attendees:
1.
Brewer/Cuber
1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Technobabble66
11. MartinOC
12. Whiteferret
13. Grainer
14. Mardoo
15. AJ80
16. Midnight Brew
17. JB
18. Micbrew
19. Navarau
20. Damn
21
22. poggor
23. droid
24. husky 


DJ_L3ThAL likes this
 
Like This


----------



## Grainer

I majorly F&^Ked up and bottled in glass. I can pull the entry if u guys like and drink it all :super: .. It has been in bottles for about 4 weeks already and my explosion rate is about 0 per 1000 bottles so far..

It was a major brain fart.. let me know what you prefer..


----------



## Yob

wrapped tightly in gladwrap

I opened a swap stubbie last night, dunno whose, the lid was unreadable.. it didnt quite hit the ceiling but it was a fun dash to the sink.

That was the last of the swap bottles to ever go inside the house.


----------



## Grainer

LOL.. your like me.. I open all my swap bottles now outside or in the bathroom.. There was one bottle from the last swap that blew for everyone.. it was all over my ceiling lol.. but lucky I opened it just before it exploded..


----------



## Midnight Brew

Managed the scrum together 24ish PET bottles from previous swaps. Starters gone full blow within 5 hours from frozen. Pitching tomorrow night. Greenbelt, mmmmmm.


----------



## Yob

I put a Belgian Pale ale yeast on the plate yesterday, If Im swapping, it'll be along those lines.

(Dont worry though MB, Ive got a Greenbelt fermenting my Equinox Pale ale which should be my Keg on the day)


----------



## Nullnvoid

I really need to get some PET Bottles.

I also really need to brew something to put in PET bottles.


----------



## droid

the coopers PET bottles are $15 for a box of 15 with free delivery through the coopers site


----------



## navarau

I too have already bottled my swap beer. Did it about 3 weeks ago. It's a Dark Porter.

I don't have the time to brew again for the swap so would it be OK to wrap tightly in gladwrap as Yob suggested?


----------



## Yob

I think it's agreed that this is acceptable for this swap.

To be avoided wherever possible though.


----------



## droid

hows the temp going up there? bloody freezing here this morning riding around on the postie bike with so much gear on I feel like a woolly mammoth. must be bloody cold up there


----------



## MartinOC

Yep, we've already had snow twice in the past couple of weeks ('though none of it settled). Yesterday it never got above 5C, but today is beautifully clear & lovely in the sun. 'Hoping we can jag a day like this for the event......

We're getting through a shitload more wood than I anticipated, 'though!!!!

Edit: It's currently 3C outside.


----------



## JB

So d'ya reckon don the wetsuit under the clothes?


----------



## droid

^hehe

@Martin have you got enough dry wood? I can cut up a few verandas on the way up, just here and there


----------



## MartinOC

JB said:


> So d'ya reckon don the wetsuit under the clothes?


Only if you plan on pissing yourself whilst wearing it... h34r: A Kodak-moment if ever there was one...



droid said:


> ^hehe
> 
> @Martin have you got enough dry wood? I can cut up a few verandas on the way up, just here and there


Dry wood we've got, just not as much as I thought would get us through this winter. It's only just into June & we've gone through about 6 CM already (this shed leaks heat like friggin' sieve!!) & it's just gonna get worse!

I know I said it in my initial post on this thread (& I'll say it again before the event), but everyone should be under no misconceptions about how ******* cold it gets up here (& how quickly it can change from good to woeful) & should pack their gear accordingly. If the weather is shitful, I can't even guarantee being able to light the brazier, let alone the big-mutha.

If I ever host another swap/Bummock, it'll be in summer.


----------



## Yob

Where's your sense of adventure..

(have snowboarding gear will be bringing)


----------



## MartinOC

Yob said:


> Where's your sense of adventure..
> 
> (have snowboarding gear will be bringing)


Mate, you're talking to a bloke who has slept within a couple of metres of Salties in the NT ('didn't know it until the next morning!), Skydived nude from 15000 ft & also ski-ed Bourke St. at Mt Buller in the buff.

I'm currently thinking of changing the T-Shirts from "Bummock in the Bush" to "Cuddle-a-Cube Case-Swap".


----------



## Yob

Slightly off topic..

Why in the name of holy righteous **** did you sky dive nude?


----------



## Mardoo

Trytoforgethesaidthattrytoforgethesaidthattrytoforgethesaidthattrytoforgethesaidthat...


----------



## MartinOC

Yob said:


> Slightly off topic..
> 
> Why in the name of holy righteous **** did you sky dive nude?


Weellll......I will admit that there WAS a weee bit of alcohol involved (in the planning, not the execution!) & it seemed like a good idea at the time. Once the hangovers subsided, no-one was going to chicken-out, so it we did it. A Nudie 10-way.

Stacked-up in the door just prior to exit, I had my head stuck into the shaved & pierced box of the madam of a Sydney knock-shop. She could've washed.... :icon_vomit: On the way down, I discovered that her $6000-worth of plastic tits do NOT move at-all in freefall!!

I've got the whole thing on DVD if you want to see it when you're up here (it's HEAVILY edited to save identification of those involved...).

Why did I do it? Well, I look at it this way:

1. Skydiving is the best fun you can have with your clothes-on.
2. It's GOTTA be the 2nd best fun you can have with your clothes off


----------



## droid

egad!


----------



## Whiteferret

Soooo we've also got naked skiing to look forward to on the day. You did say it could be cold Martin.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

What's a knock shop?


----------



## Yob

a shop full of door bells?


----------



## Damn

1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III)
11. Technobabble66
12. MartinOC - Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (I've never made one, but I tempted Mardoo with the prospect, so I guess I'm committed..). However, current ambient temperatures up here are more conducive to lager fermentation &amp; it's just gonna get colder.....
13. Whiteferret
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid - 20minute APA or urquell lager (whichever tastes better)
16. Black n Tan- 'Event Horizon' RIS (11.2% ABV, bottled 1/3/15)- the event horizon is the region from which there is no escape from a Black Hole.
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett
18. Husky
19. JB
20. Micbrew
21. Navarau
22. Damn - American Brown in damn PET bottles with 250g + hops
23. Bumma
24. poggor


----------



## mofox1

Yob said:


> a shop full of door bells?


Or a shop full of belles...


----------



## AJ80

Gents,

Nude skydiving aside, an updated PM regarding food has been sent out. If there are any other volunteers keen to chip please post below and I'll add you to the PM. Particularly looking for a few salads to go with the spit, a stack of bread & breakfast the next morning.


----------



## Yob

I'll chip in a couple of kilo of bacon for the brekkie...


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I could do a salad I reckon!


----------



## AJ80

Cheers guys, will add you both to the food PM.


----------



## manticle

A colleague of mine is a very keen sky diver (just got back from the US where she was part of a record breaking group formation dive) and she suggested that movement of tadger and tackle is rumoured to cause great discomfort for male divers au naturel.


----------



## MartinOC

Yeah, Manticle. There's certainly a lot of wibbly-wobbly stuff, but I don't remember a great deal of discomfort (it was 20 years ago!).

Anyway, back to the planning:

Just in case the weather is bad, does anyone have access to large tents/Marquees/Gazebo's etc. for housing the food & beers? There'll only limited space in the brewery once the big rig etc. goes in, so I'd like to get the other bits & pieces away from the immediate area so we're not all crowded-in.


----------



## idzy

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA (Pitched at 22c, cold crashed after 1 day, ramped back up to 19c and whirlpooled, awaiting prim/sec/cc)
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Siborg
10. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III)
11. Technobabble66
12. MartinOC - Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (I've never made one, but I tempted Mardoo with the prospect, so I guess I'm committed..). However, current ambient temperatures up here are more conducive to lager fermentation &amp; it's just gonna get colder.....
13. Whiteferret
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid - 20minute APA or urquell lager (whichever tastes better)
16. Black n Tan- 'Event Horizon' RIS (11.2% ABV, bottled 1/3/15)- the event horizon is the region from which there is no escape from a Black Hole.
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett
18. Husky
19. JB
20. Micbrew
21. Navarau
22. Damn - American Brown in damn PET bottles with 250g + hops
23. Bumma
24. poggor

It didn't freeze solid, I promise. Note to self: a) Press pwr button when setting STC temp, b) Check temp after setting


----------



## Mardoo

I have a 3x3 meter one. Not very big but it's something.


----------



## MartinOC

That's great, Mardoo. It'll definitely get used.

Anyone else? I think Poggor said somewhere in the dim, dark past that he's got one?


----------



## idzy

MartinOC said:


> Yeah, Manticle. There's certainly a lot of wibbly-wobbly stuff, but I don't remember a great deal of discomfort (it was 20 years ago!).
> 
> Anyway, back to the planning:
> 
> Just in case the weather is bad, does anyone have access to large tents/Marquees/Gazebo's etc. for housing the food & beers? There'll only limited space in the brewery once the big rig etc. goes in, so I'd like to get the other bits & pieces away from the immediate area so we're not all crowded-in.


I believe I should have some large tarps in stock, ropes, poles, etc. Will check and get back to you. Is it possible to PM a shot of the area to get a bit of an idea of layout?


----------



## Curly79

I should be able to get a couple of pop up shelters


----------



## MartinOC

Curly, what do they look like & how big?


----------



## MartinOC

I can't attach photo's to PM's, but here's a few I just took a few minutes ago. Don't worry, the place will be cleaned/cleared-out before the event...












Main fire pile, with supplementary combustables to the left.



That tarp (courtesy of Navarau!) is 13m long. The jerrycan is there for perspective.

Weather-permitting, it should go up nicely (as long as I can keep it covered!!!!).


----------



## droid

got a couple of these things kicking around, just probably need a shrink ray-gun and we're good to go


----------



## droid

right, I have managed to procure a 3x6mtr marquee thing with walls


----------



## MartinOC

droid said:


> right, I have managed to procure a 3x6mtr marquee thing with walls


STIRLING EFFORT! That can have pride of place on the circular driveway. :super:


----------



## Curly79

MartinOC said:


> Curly, what do they look like & how big?


I have one with that is around 3mx3m. I'll try to get another that is around 3x6m.


----------



## MartinOC

Yeehah! I think we're covered for marquees/tarps now.


----------



## droid

covered for marquees/tarps haha


----------



## MartinOC

Well, I'm glad SOMEONE picked-up on the obvious pun..... :lol:


----------



## Mardoo

Oh man. Martin's in da house.


----------



## Siborg

Gents,

I'm gonna have to pull out of this one. Got a few band commitments to sort out that weekend which couldn't be moved unfortunately. And I've been overseas for the last month and a half so haven't brewed anything (should have thought of that before signing up!).

Would love to still get a cube from the day if that's ok with everyone. Please let me know how much/when I can drop cube off/if you'd rather give my cube to someone else.


----------



## MartinOC

1. Idzy
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Curly79
10. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III)
11. Technobabble66
12. MartinOC - Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (I've never made one, but I tempted Mardoo with the prospect, so I guess I'm committed..). However, current ambient temperatures up here are more conducive to lager fermentation &amp; it's just gonna get colder.....
13. Whiteferret
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid - 20minute APA or urquell lager (whichever tastes better)
16. Black n Tan- 'Event Horizon' RIS (11.2% ABV, bottled 1/3/15)- the event horizon is the region from which there is no escape from a Black Hole.
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett
18. Husky
19. JB
20. Micbrew
21. Navarau
22. Damn - American Brown in damn PET bottles with 250g + hops
23. Bumma
24. poggor

Added Curly79 into Siborg's vacant slot at #9.


----------



## DU99

i am working on the saturday and grand daughter's birthday,and going to phillip island on the sunday


----------



## Yob

Relevance?

Which list to drop you from DU?


----------



## DU99

i was going pop over and see what was happening.


----------



## MartinOC

Geez, mate! That's one hell of a "pop-over"!!!!


----------



## technobabble66

Allrighty, time to bite the bullet. 
It's basically looking like i've got buckley's chance of getting a swap beer together in time  and i haven't had a chance to even start on the beers from the last swap (except for the one that reportedly might explode - that one jumped the queue a bit). 
So, I'm gonna pull my name out of the 2015 July Swap - sincere apologies if it stuffs anyone around. On the bright side, there's now a space in the list for any latecomers to join in the fun and excitement of Case Swapping! And the beers already listed look *awesome*!!

I'm def looking forward to catching up with all the regular faces, so I should still be able to attend and participate in the Big Brewday/Bummock - and I've just discovered Kinglake is only 45mins drive from mine!
So my plan is to drive upon the morning, help with the brewing (or just watch h34r: and cheer from the sidelines), enjoy a sip of beer or 2, then drive back to Rez in the (late) arvo before the snow sets in, hopefully with at least cube in the back keeping me warm :super:
So fwiw, i'd be able to give people a lift on the way there or back (to Reservoir) (times depending, of course).

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA (Pitched at 22c, cold crashed after 1 day, ramped back up to 19c and whirlpooled, awaiting prim/sec/cc)
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Curly79
10. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III)
11. 
12. MartinOC - Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (I've never made one, but I tempted Mardoo with the prospect, so I guess I'm committed..). However, current ambient temperatures up here are more conducive to lager fermentation &amp; it's just gonna get colder.....
13. Whiteferret
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid - 20minute APA or urquell lager (whichever tastes better)
16. Black n Tan- 'Event Horizon' RIS (11.2% ABV, bottled 1/3/15)- the event horizon is the region from which there is no escape from a Black Hole.
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett
18. Husky
19. JB
20. Micbrew
21. Navarau
22. Damn - American Brown in damn PET bottles with 250g + hops
23. Bumma
24. poggor


Btw, are we settled on a recipe yet? or even the style? I think i saw Scottish Ale or Wee Heavy mentioned somewhere...


----------



## Yob

Sober for 2 in a row? Mate!!


----------



## technobabble66

Tell me about it!! Gotta drive so no choice, sadly - I'm informed there's a very very important family function on that night. 
I'll just have to savor small sips... And take my frustration out on my fridge when I get back later that night from the family thing.


----------



## MartinOC

Stu! Mate! I'm HORRIBLY disappointed! I already have "a piece of wood" with your name on it!! h34r: (for burning, of course.....).

What's stopping you preparing something for later consumption, or even a knock-out mild?

Go on...you KNOW you want to....


----------



## AJ80

Swap beer update: this yeast may have very recently been reclassified from brettanomyces to some random strain of sacc, but is still without a doubt the most un-sacc tasting yeast I've ever used. Has made for quite an interesting brew and I hope you gents enjoy it.


----------



## kcurnow

Hi Technobabble66, I may very well take up the offer of a lift up and back as I am in a similar position to yourself and should be able to get myself to and from Reservoir. Cheers, Karl


----------



## droid

should we start a list of who will be there for lunch, arvo snack, dinner and breakfast - don't wanna be throwing food away eh


----------



## MartinOC

Good idea!

*LUNCH*

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret

*ARVO*

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret

*DINNER*

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret

*BREAKFAST*

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret


----------



## Nullnvoid

*LUNCH*

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid 

*ARVO*

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid 

*DINNER*

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid 

*BREAKFAST*

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whitener return
5. Nullnvoid


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

*LUNCH*

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid 
6. DJ_L3ThAL

*ARVO*

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid 
​6. DJ_L3ThAL

*DINNER*

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid 
​6. DJ_L3ThAL

*BREAKFAST*

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whitener return
5. Nullnvoid 
​6. DJ_L3ThAL


----------



## droid

LUNCH

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid

ARVO

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid

DINNER

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid

BREAKFAST

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whitener return
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid


----------



## technobabble66

MartinOC said:


> Stu! Mate! I'm HORRIBLY disappointed! I already have "a piece of wood" with your name on it!! h34r: (for burning, of course.....).
> 
> What's stopping you preparing something for later consumption, or even a knock-out mild?
> 
> Go on...you KNOW you want to....


Hey Martin, thanks and sorry to disappoint!! I'll still be there for most of the day at least - I'm keen to see your new estate!
I guess I still have time to possibly squeeze in a brew for the swap. I just felt bad that that I might not be able to make it and I was taking the spot of someone else who might be interested in swapping. I was reluctant to stick with it with the fair likelihood I'd drop out at the last second rather than give someone a bit more notice now that they could join the swapping shenanigans. 

Tbh, I've got a theakstons old peculier clone in the FV now that might've been a swap, however the fermentation has gone a bit pearshaped and I also didn't get to bottle before my o/s trip - so it's been in the FV for 8 weeks. No, I don't ferment in blingy steel or glass; nice permeable placky for me. 
The MJ Dark Ale, of guesstimated attenuation of 65-70% (thanks for no data, MJ!!), managed to drop it several points lower than expected (1.010 rather than 1.016) such that I've had to assume I've cocked up my mash somehow and mashed at 61*c rather than the 67*c I thought I did, otherwise the "Mild" yeast had an attenuation of 85%. So what is designed to be 6% is now close to 7.5%. Basically I thought it might be embarrassing compared to the impressive offerings fronted by the other swappers so I now need to crank out a new beer in the next 2 weeks or drop out. Actually tastes rather yummy out of the FV but I think I'm catching a little alcohol in it so I fear it's out of balance. 

I s'pose I can stick with my swap spot and see how I go, just put everyone on notice that I may still drop out. Anyone who's keen can put their name on a reserved list whereby there's a very good chance they'll be taking my spot...
Whatcha think?


----------



## technobabble66

Brewnut said:


> Hi Technobabble66, I may very well take up the offer of a lift up and back as I am in a similar position to yourself and should be able to get myself to and from Reservoir. Cheers, Karl


No wuckas, Karl. We'll sort details closer to the date. Are you bringing much gear?


----------



## technobabble66

LUNCH

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Technobabble66

ARVO

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Technobabble66

DINNER

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid

BREAKFAST

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whitener return
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid


----------



## Curly79

LUNCH

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Technobabble66
9.Curly79
ARVO

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Technobabble66
9.Curly79
DINNER

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8.Curly79
BREAKFAST

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whitener return
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid


----------



## kcurnow

LUNCH

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Technobabble66
9.Curly79
10. Brewnut
ARVO

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Technobabble66
9.Curly79
10. Brewnut
DINNER

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8.Curly79
BREAKFAST

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whitener return
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid


----------



## kcurnow

technobabble66 said:


> No wuckas, Karl. We'll sort details closer to the date. Are you bringing much gear?


Not really, just my swap brews and a cube at this point.


----------



## Damn

LUNCH

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Technobabble66
9.Curly79
10. Brewnut


ARVO

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Technobabble66
9.Curly79
10. Brewnut
11. Damn


DINNER

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8.Curly79
9. Damn


BREAKFAST

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whitener return
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Damn


----------



## micbrew

looks like I wont get a beer up for the swap , as my beer making equipment has failed 
I was spot 20 ... couldn't find the reserve list ...apologies ...hopefully this will be filled quickly 
thx mick



1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA (Pitched at 22c, cold crashed after 1 day, ramped back up to 19c and whirlpooled, awaiting prim/sec/cc)
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Curly79
10. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III)
11. 
12. MartinOC - Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (I've never made one, but I tempted Mardoo with the prospect, so I guess I'm committed..). However, current ambient temperatures up here are more conducive to lager fermentation &amp; it's just gonna get colder.....
13. Whiteferret
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid - 20minute APA or urquell lager (whichever tastes better)
16. Black n Tan- 'Event Horizon' RIS (11.2% ABV, bottled 1/3/15)- the event horizon is the region from which there is no escape from a Black Hole.
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett
18. Husky
19. JB
20.
21. Navarau
22. Damn - American Brown in damn PET bottles with 250g + hops
23. Bumma
24. poggor


----------



## MartinOC

Mick, you're still going to turn-up for the Shenanigins & cube of Bummock 'though, yeah??

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA (Pitched at 22c, cold crashed after 1 day, ramped back up to 19c and whirlpooled, awaiting prim/sec/cc)
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA
3. Yob
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Curly79
10. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III)
11. Technobabble66 (Don't think I didn't notice this sneaky empty spot! I expect a full-on effort from you in the next few weeks, Sir!)
12. MartinOC - Gonna have to change the planned swap beer from the Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (simply can't get it done in time) to something else I've got on-hand. Yeasts just don't fire-up on the stir-plate quickly at these temperatures. It's a long & sordid story....
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid - 20minute APA or urquell lager (whichever tastes better)
16. Black n Tan- 'Event Horizon' RIS (11.2% ABV, bottled 1/3/15)- the event horizon is the region from which there is no escape from a Black Hole.
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett
18. Husky
19. JB
20. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
21. Navarau
22. Damn - American Brown in damn PET bottles with 250g + hops
23. Bumma
24. poggor


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Martin do you have a heat belt? If so pop around your flask with your temp controller, did that recently and had awesome results! In fact it was the starter for the AIPA I'm swapping


----------



## technobabble66

Thanks for putting me back in Martin. (i think :unsure: :lol: )
I guess i'll see how it goes; and if anyone else pops up who's wants to swap they're welcome to my spot (after #20 is filled).

Hey, i've still got my cube of brown ale from last swap ... maybe i can chuck that in with some Belgian yeast and see how it goes ... or maybe a lager yeast at these current temps. I probably should've bought that heat pad on eBay *before* i went on holiday... <_<


----------



## GrumpyPaul

I hate to say it too.

Things arent looking promising for me.

Nothing brewed yet either. Havent even worked out if Im free on hte day or submitted application for a leave pass.


----------



## Yob

Get on it GP

I might need a hand with a trailer full of malt


----------



## Nullnvoid

It's not too late to get something done. I'm hoping to be able to get something down on Friday night. Won't be ready to drink in time but we can't drink all the beers at once . Good to stagger some of them 

Well that's how I justify it in my mind


----------



## Yob

Do it, often happens


----------



## AJ80

LUNCH

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Technobabble66
9.Curly79
10. Brewnut
11. AJ80


ARVO

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Technobabble66
9.Curly79
10. Brewnut
11. Damn
12. AJ80


DINNER

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8.Curly79
9. Damn
10. AJ80


BREAKFAST

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whitener return
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Damn
9. AJ80


----------



## AJ80

Evening gents - quick food update:

Big ups to Droid for kicking off a list of who will be present for which meal. Would be very grateful if everyone coming along could please update the list as it will make catering a bit easier.

Looks like there is going to be a pretty tasty range of food options - including a spit roast. On that front, is anyone coming along happy to pitch in and pick up the meat? Whoever can do it will obviously be recompensed for the cost.

Also, probably best to shout out if anyone has any specific dietary requirements sooner rather than later.


----------



## Black n Tan

LUNCH


1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Technobabble66
9.Curly79
10. Brewnut
11. AJ80


ARVO

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Technobabble66
9.Curly79
10. Brewnut
11. Damn
12. AJ80
13. Black n Tan

DINNER

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8.Curly79
9. Damn
10. AJ80
11. Black n Tan


BREAKFAST

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whitener return
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Damn
9. AJ80
10. Black n Tan



Like This


----------



## Tahoose

LUNCH
1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Technobabble66
9.Curly79
10. Brewnut
11. AJ80
12.Tahoose

ARVO

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Technobabble66
9.Curly79
10. Brewnut
11. Damn
12. AJ80
13. Black n Tan
14. Tahoose

DINNER

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8.Curly79
9. Damn
10. AJ80
11. Black n Tan
12. Tahoose

BREAKFAST

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whitener return
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Damn
9. AJ80 
10. Black n Tan
11.Tahoose


----------



## Yob

How are we going to barrel age 80l/100l of this bummock?

Do I bring the barrel and Martin ferments? Do I keep at mine and make fridges available for local yokels to ferment in?

I'm keen as mustard to make the barrel available, just the logistics I'm a bit fuddled with.

Martin, I could take one of your cubes and do the deed, Idzy and mardoo? Thoughts?

I'm also conscious that I need to have something in this barrel soon lest it dry...


----------



## Mardoo

I'm in


----------



## MartinOC

Geez! I hadn't even thought about that possibility, but I like the idea...

I've obviously got space here, but we'd need to create some sort of stillage up off the ground, so that we can get the fermented beer into it & then out again by gravity. If we do it here, it would also mean that you guys have to make trips back for the transfers & bottling.

Given that you guys are all in close-proximity to each other & the tyranny of distance, I'd be happy for you to take my cube. Then it's just me that makes trips rather than all three of you.


----------



## Yob

What are these bottle things you speak of?


----------



## kcurnow

Hi Jesse, I would be happy to give you my cube to go in the barrel if you need another for volume.


----------



## MartinOC

Juice-junkie! B)

If we're going to hit the numbers I think we are, this is one beer to be put away for a long time in small quantities. Having it in a keg is a quest for oblivion!


----------



## Yob

Pfft


----------



## Grainer

Best idea would be to get people to do multiple ferments.. would take 4 weeks minimum to get it done properly then add it into the barrel all at once.. in the meantime add water with a bit of metabisulfite to the barrel to keep it good. If you have to do it in small batches... YOU MUST purge the barrel of oxygen or it WILL stuff up.

cheers


----------



## Grainer

Id give u my cube lol/.


----------



## Grainer

LUNCH
1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Technobabble66
9.Curly79
10. Brewnut
11. AJ80
12.Tahoose
13. Grainer

ARVO

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Technobabble66
9.Curly79
10. Brewnut
11. Damn
12. AJ80
13. Black n Tan
14. Tahoose
15. Grainer

DINNER

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8.Curly79
9. Damn
10. AJ80
11. Black n Tan
12. Tahoose

BREAKFAST

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whitener return
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Damn
9. AJ80 
10. Black n Tan
11.Tahoose


----------



## Yob

Grainer said:


> Best idea would be to get people to do multiple ferments.. would take 4 weeks minimum to get it done properly then add it into the barrel all at once.. in the meantime add water with a bit of metabisulfite to the barrel to keep it good. If you have to do it in small batches... YOU MUST purge the barrel of oxygen or it WILL stuff up.
> 
> cheers


That's why I'm suggesting I make fridge space available, we could do the 4 at once pretty much


----------



## Mardoo

Idzy's got that big fridge...just sayin'…


----------



## MartinOC

Everything about Idzy & his brewing exploits are BIG! 'Certainly doesn't do anything half-hearted... :beerbang:


----------



## Grainer

Yob said:


> That's why I'm suggesting I make fridge space available, we could do the 4 at once pretty much


I'd be up for it.. I have 2 fermenting fridges.. 400L each ...Id throw in my cube for some end product. I can also get cheap yeast from my Beerfest win.


----------



## Yob

Mardoo said:


> Idzy's got that big fridge...just sayin'…


True, but I'd rather not be taking the finished beer for a drive to the barrel though.

I should be making up a frame for them in the cellar tonight 

Pics to follow


----------



## Grainer

Yob said:


> True, but I'd rather not be taking the finished beer for a drive to the barrel though.
> 
> I should be making up a frame for them in the cellar tonight
> 
> Pics to follow


How are you making it..>? I got to do one as well


----------



## Yob

If love to do it out of fancy steel but it's going to be timber


----------



## Grainer

Yeah.. I have a welder ..but I think wood will be a lot cheaper for now. I could probably ferment out 60-70L at my house then cube it for transport ??? depends how you want to do it?? and how quick you want it??


----------



## droid

rice paper!



as long as it does its job on the day it'll all be good


----------



## MartinOC

You're joking, right??? :wacko:


----------



## droid

ok it's not rice paper


----------



## MartinOC

OK then! I was going to ask you if you knew that the word "Gullible" has been removed from the OED.... :lol:


----------



## idzy

Im in and happy to do whatever. 

Thinking of welding up a frame to allow my barrel to be lifted with a fork lift / pallet jack


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Please someone make a youtube of all this. B)


----------



## MartinOC

Bigger than the Baddaginnie Bowls-club annual raffle, that's for sure!

Mate, you're in Melbourne - COME UP!

Edit: I've got a plan to time-lapse record the whole thing & I'm sure others will record it in other ways....


----------



## DU99

don't just pop in..


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Looks like ill need my cocktail tux!


----------



## MartinOC

There will be prizes for the most sartorially splendid attendant ('though I reckon Cocko will win it for the mankini, just for sheer audacity... -_- ).


----------



## droid

DU99 said:


> don't just pop in..


i give pop-inners a big dose of nudity at this household, it should be transferrable


----------



## Yob

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA (Pitched at 22c, cold crashed after 1 day, ramped back up to 19c and whirlpooled, awaiting prim/sec/cc)
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA
3. Yob - Belgian Pale Ale.. well.. sort of.. maybe too hoppy for a "style Nazi" but hay, wadda-ya-expect from me?
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Curly79
10. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III)
11. Technobabble66 (Don't think I didn't notice this sneaky empty spot! I expect a full-on effort from you in the next few weeks, Sir!)
12. MartinOC - Gonna have to change the planned swap beer from the Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (simply can't get it done in time) to something else I've got on-hand. Yeasts just don't fire-up on the stir-plate quickly at these temperatures. It's a long & sordid story....
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid - 20minute APA or urquell lager (whichever tastes better)
16. Black n Tan- 'Event Horizon' RIS (11.2% ABV, bottled 1/3/15)- the event horizon is the region from which there is no escape from a Black Hole.
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett
18. Husky
19. JB
20. _*VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!*_
21. Navarau
22. Damn - American Brown in damn PET bottles with 250g + hops
23. Bumma
24. poggor


----------



## JB

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA (Pitched at 22c, cold crashed after 1 day, ramped back up to 19c and whirlpooled, awaiting prim/sec/cc)
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA
3. Yob - Belgian Pale Ale.. well.. sort of.. maybe too hoppy for a "style Nazi" but hay, wadda-ya-expect from me?
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
6. GrumpyPaul
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Curly79
10. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III)
11. Technobabble66 (Don't think I didn't notice this sneaky empty spot! I expect a full-on effort from you in the next few weeks, Sir!)
12. MartinOC - Gonna have to change the planned swap beer from the Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (simply can't get it done in time) to something else I've got on-hand. Yeasts just don't fire-up on the stir-plate quickly at these temperatures. It's a long & sordid story....
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid - 20minute APA or urquell lager (whichever tastes better)
16. Black n Tan- 'Event Horizon' RIS (11.2% ABV, bottled 1/3/15)- the event horizon is the region from which there is no escape from a Black Hole.
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett
18. Husky
19. JB - Slaughter Robust Porter or Sid Vicious IPA
20. _*VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!*_
21. Navarau
22. Damn - American Brown in damn PET bottles with 250g + hops
23. Bumma
24. poggor


----------



## GrumpyPaul

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA (Pitched at 22c, cold crashed after 1 day, ramped back up to 19c and whirlpooled, awaiting prim/sec/cc)
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA
3. Yob - Belgian Pale Ale.. well.. sort of.. maybe too hoppy for a "style Nazi" but hay, wadda-ya-expect from me?
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
6. GrumpyPaul - Reddish IPA type thing. (it's in a cube but needs fermenting. Might make it on time...maybe)
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Curly79
10. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III)
11. Technobabble66 (Don't think I didn't notice this sneaky empty spot! I expect a full-on effort from you in the next few weeks, Sir!)
12. MartinOC - Gonna have to change the planned swap beer from the Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (simply can't get it done in time) to something else I've got on-hand. Yeasts just don't fire-up on the stir-plate quickly at these temperatures. It's a long & sordid story....
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid - 20minute APA or urquell lager (whichever tastes better)
16. Black n Tan- 'Event Horizon' RIS (11.2% ABV, bottled 1/3/15)- the event horizon is the region from which there is no escape from a Black Hole.
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett
18. Husky
19. JB - Slaughter Robust Porter or Sid Vicious IPA
20. _*VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!*_
21. Navarau
22. Damn - American Brown in damn PET bottles with 250g + hops
23. Bumma
24. poggor


I have been travelling a lot with work lately so I am miles behind schedule. I got mine brewed and cubed - but I need to throw some yeast at it soon if it is going to be ready. At this stage I'll be sending my swap bottles along if the ferment all goes well, but I doubt I will be in attendance.


----------



## droid

repost


----------



## AJ80

Gents - friendly reminder to please indicate on the below list which meals you'll be present for. Bit of a discrepancy between swap numbers and the below list...

LUNCH
1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Technobabble66
9.Curly79
10. Brewnut
11. AJ80
12.Tahoose
13. Grainer

ARVO

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Technobabble66
9.Curly79
10. Brewnut
11. Damn
12. AJ80
13. Black n Tan
14. Tahoose
15. Grainer

DINNER

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8.Curly79
9. Damn
10. AJ80
11. Black n Tan
12. Tahoose

BREAKFAST

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whitener return
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Damn
9. AJ80 
10. Black n Tan
11.Tahoose


----------



## droid

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA (Pitched at 22c, cold crashed after 1 day, ramped back up to 19c and whirlpooled, awaiting prim/sec/cc)
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA
3. Yob - Belgian Pale Ale.. well.. sort of.. maybe too hoppy for a "style Nazi" but hay, wadda-ya-expect from me?
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
6. GrumpyPaul - Reddish IPA type thing. (it's in a cube but needs fermenting. Might make it on time...maybe)
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Curly79
10. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III)
11. Technobabble66 (Don't think I didn't notice this sneaky empty spot! I expect a full-on effort from you in the next few weeks, Sir!)
12. MartinOC - Gonna have to change the planned swap beer from the Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (simply can't get it done in time) to something else I've got on-hand. Yeasts just don't fire-up on the stir-plate quickly at these temperatures. It's a long & sordid story....
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid - fURQnELL lager/pils
16. Black n Tan- 'Event Horizon' RIS (11.2% ABV, bottled 1/3/15)- the event horizon is the region from which there is no escape from a Black Hole.
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett
18. Husky
19. JB - Slaughter Robust Porter or Sid Vicious IPA
20. _*VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!*_
21. Navarau
22. Damn - American Brown in damn PET bottles with 250g + hops
23. Bumma
24. poggor


----------



## Curly79

Can't copy and paste everything properly?

Can someone add next to my swap possie. 

9. Curly79. APA with home grown Victoria hops. 2nd ever BIAB. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Black n Tan

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA (Pitched at 22c, cold crashed after 1 day, ramped back up to 19c and whirlpooled, awaiting prim/sec/cc)
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA
3. Yob - Belgian Pale Ale.. well.. sort of.. maybe too hoppy for a "style Nazi" but hay, wadda-ya-expect from me?
4. Nullnvoid
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
6. GrumpyPaul - Reddish IPA type thing. (it's in a cube but needs fermenting. Might make it on time...maybe)
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Curly79. APA with home grown Victoria hops. 2nd ever BIAB. Fingers crossed
10. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III)
11. Technobabble66 (Don't think I didn't notice this sneaky empty spot! I expect a full-on effort from you in the next few weeks, Sir!)
12. MartinOC - Gonna have to change the planned swap beer from the Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (simply can't get it done in time) to something else I've got on-hand. Yeasts just don't fire-up on the stir-plate quickly at these temperatures. It's a long & sordid story....
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid - fURQnELL lager/pils
16. Black n Tan- 'Event Horizon' RIS (11.2% ABV, bottled 1/3/15)- the event horizon is the region from which there is no escape from a Black Hole.
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett
18. Husky
19. JB - Slaughter Robust Porter or Sid Vicious IPA
20. _*VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!*_
21. Navarau
22. Damn - American Brown in damn PET bottles with 250g + hops
23. Bumma
24. poggor


----------



## Nullnvoid

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA (Pitched at 22c, cold crashed after 1 day, ramped back up to 19c and whirlpooled, awaiting prim/sec/cc)
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA
3. Yob - Belgian Pale Ale.. well.. sort of.. maybe too hoppy for a "style Nazi" but hay, wadda-ya-expect from me?
4. Nullnvoid - ByGeRu Pale Ale (Little Creatures clone)
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
6. GrumpyPaul - Reddish IPA type thing. (it's in a cube but needs fermenting. Might make it on time...maybe)
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Curly79. APA with home grown Victoria hops. 2nd ever BIAB. Fingers crossed
10. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III)
11. Technobabble66 (Don't think I didn't notice this sneaky empty spot! I expect a full-on effort from you in the next few weeks, Sir!)
12. MartinOC - Gonna have to change the planned swap beer from the Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (simply can't get it done in time) to something else I've got on-hand. Yeasts just don't fire-up on the stir-plate quickly at these temperatures. It's a long & sordid story....
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid - fURQnELL lager/pils
16. Black n Tan- 'Event Horizon' RIS (11.2% ABV, bottled 1/3/15)- the event horizon is the region from which there is no escape from a Black Hole.
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett
18. Husky
19. JB - Slaughter Robust Porter or Sid Vicious IPA
20. _*VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!*_
21. Navarau
22. Damn - American Brown in damn PET bottles with 250g + hops
23. Bumma
24. poggor


----------



## Curly79

Thanks black n tan.


----------



## Whiteferret

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA (Pitched at 22c, cold crashed after 1 day, ramped back up to 19c and whirlpooled, awaiting prim/sec/cc)
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA
3. Yob - Belgian Pale Ale.. well.. sort of.. maybe too hoppy for a "style Nazi" but hay, wadda-ya-expect from me?
4. Nullnvoid - ByGeRu Pale Ale (Little Creatures clone)
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
6. GrumpyPaul - Reddish IPA type thing. (it's in a cube but needs fermenting. Might make it on time...maybe)
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Curly79. APA with home grown Victoria hops. 2nd ever BIAB. Fingers crossed
10. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III)
11. Technobabble66 (Don't think I didn't notice this sneaky empty spot! I expect a full-on effort from you in the next few weeks, Sir!)
12. MartinOC - Gonna have to change the planned swap beer from the Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (simply can't get it done in time) to something else I've got on-hand. Yeasts just don't fire-up on the stir-plate quickly at these temperatures. It's a long & sordid story....
13. Whiteferret - Oaty Stout
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid - fURQnELL lager/pils
16. Black n Tan- 'Event Horizon' RIS (11.2% ABV, bottled 1/3/15)- the event horizon is the region from which there is no escape from a Black Hole.
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett
18. Husky
19. JB - Slaughter Robust Porter or Sid Vicious IPA
20. _*VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!*_
21. Navarau
22. Damn - American Brown in damn PET bottles with 250g + hops
23. Bumma
24. poggor


----------



## Midnight Brew

LUNCH
1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Technobabble66
9.Curly79
10. Brewnut
11. AJ80
12.Tahoose
13. Grainer
14. Midnight Brew

ARVO

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Technobabble66
9.Curly79
10. Brewnut
11. Damn
12. AJ80
13. Black n Tan
14. Tahoose
15. Grainer
16. Midnight Brew

DINNER

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8.Curly79
9. Damn
10. AJ80
11. Black n Tan
12. Tahoose
13. Midnight Brew

BREAKFAST

1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whitener return
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Damn
9. AJ80
10. Black n Tan
11.Tahoose
12. Midnight Brew


----------



## JB

LUNCH
1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Technobabble66
9.Curly79
10. Brewnut
11. AJ80
12.Tahoose
13. Grainer
14. Midnight Brew
15. JB
16. Micbrew

ARVO
1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Technobabble66
9.Curly79
10. Brewnut
11. Damn
12. AJ80
13. Black n Tan
14. Tahoose
15. Grainer
16. Midnight Brew
17. JB
18. Micbrew

DINNER
1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8.Curly79
9. Damn
10. AJ80
11. Black n Tan
12. Tahoose
13. Midnight Brew
14. JB
15. Micbrew

BREAKFAST
1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whitener return
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Damn
9. AJ80
10. Black n Tan
11.Tahoose
12. Midnight Brew


Cheers Az!


----------



## navarau

LUNCH
1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Technobabble66
9.Curly79
10. Brewnut
11. AJ80
12.Tahoose
13. Grainer
14. Midnight Brew
15. JB
16. Micbrew
17. Navarau

ARVO
1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Technobabble66
9.Curly79
10. Brewnut
11. Damn
12. AJ80
13. Black n Tan
14. Tahoose
15. Grainer
16. Midnight Brew
17. JB
18. Micbrew
19. Navarau

DINNER
1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8.Curly79
9. Damn
10. AJ80
11. Black n Tan
12. Tahoose
13. Midnight Brew
14. JB
15. Micbrew
16. Navarau

BREAKFAST
1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whitener return
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Damn
9. AJ80
10. Black n Tan
11.Tahoose
12. Midnight Brew
13. Navarau


----------



## navarau

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA (Pitched at 22c, cold crashed after 1 day, ramped back up to 19c and whirlpooled, awaiting prim/sec/cc)
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA
3. Yob - Belgian Pale Ale.. well.. sort of.. maybe too hoppy for a "style Nazi" but hay, wadda-ya-expect from me?
4. Nullnvoid - ByGeRu Pale Ale (Little Creatures clone)
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
6. GrumpyPaul - Reddish IPA type thing. (it's in a cube but needs fermenting. Might make it on time...maybe)
7. mofox1
8. Tahoose
9. Curly79. APA with home grown Victoria hops. 2nd ever BIAB. Fingers crossed
10. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III)
11. Technobabble66 (Don't think I didn't notice this sneaky empty spot! I expect a full-on effort from you in the next few weeks, Sir!)
12. MartinOC - Gonna have to change the planned swap beer from the Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (simply can't get it done in time) to something else I've got on-hand. Yeasts just don't fire-up on the stir-plate quickly at these temperatures. It's a long & sordid story....
13. Whiteferret - Oaty Stout
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid - fURQnELL lager/pils
16. Black n Tan- 'Event Horizon' RIS (11.2% ABV, bottled 1/3/15)- the event horizon is the region from which there is no escape from a Black Hole.
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett
18. Husky
19. JB - Slaughter Robust Porter or Sid Vicious IPA
20. _*VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!*_
21. Navarau Dark Porter
22. Damn - American Brown in damn PET bottles with 250g + hops
23. Bumma
24. poggor


----------



## mofox1

LUNCH
1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Technobabble66
9.Curly79
10. Brewnut
11. AJ80
12.Tahoose
13. Grainer
14. Midnight Brew
15. JB
16. Micbrew
17. Navarau

ARVO
1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Technobabble66
9.Curly79
10. Brewnut
11. Damn
12. AJ80
13. Black n Tan
14. Tahoose
15. Grainer
16. Midnight Brew
17. JB
18. Micbrew
19. Navarau
20. Mofox

DINNER
1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8.Curly79
9. Damn
10. AJ80
11. Black n Tan
12. Tahoose
13. Midnight Brew
14. JB
15. Micbrew
16. Navarau
17. Mofox (tentative)

BREAKFAST
1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whitener return
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Damn
9. AJ80
10. Black n Tan
11.Tahoose
12. Midnight Brew
13. Navarau


----------



## mofox1

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA (Pitched at 22c, cold crashed after 1 day, ramped back up to 19c and whirlpooled, awaiting prim/sec/cc)
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA
3. Yob - Belgian Pale Ale.. well.. sort of.. maybe too hoppy for a "style Nazi" but hay, wadda-ya-expect from me?
4. Nullnvoid - ByGeRu Pale Ale (Little Creatures clone)
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
6. GrumpyPaul - Reddish IPA type thing. (it's in a cube but needs fermenting. Might make it on time...maybe)
7. mofox1 - American brown or a RyeIPA.
8. Tahoose
9. Curly79. APA with home grown Victoria hops. 2nd ever BIAB. Fingers crossed
10. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III)
11. Technobabble66 (Don't think I didn't notice this sneaky empty spot! I expect a full-on effort from you in the next few weeks, Sir!)
12. MartinOC - Gonna have to change the planned swap beer from the Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (simply can't get it done in time) to something else I've got on-hand. Yeasts just don't fire-up on the stir-plate quickly at these temperatures. It's a long & sordid story....
13. Whiteferret - Oaty Stout
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid - fURQnELL lager/pils
16. Black n Tan- 'Event Horizon' RIS (11.2% ABV, bottled 1/3/15)- the event horizon is the region from which there is no escape from a Black Hole.
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett
18. Husky
19. JB - Slaughter Robust Porter or Sid Vicious IPA
20. _*VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!*_
21. Navarau Dark Porter
22. Damn - American Brown in damn PET bottles with 250g + hops
23. Bumma
24. poggor


----------



## AJ80

Cheers to everyone for noting meal attendance - appreciate it. Just to clarify, looking at lunch around 1330, dinner around 1900 and breakfast whenever people are up and ready. 

Given I'm going to try and get up to kinglake Friday evening, is anyone coming up Saturday happy to swing by a bakery and collect fresh bread on the way? We'll need a stack, but I'll have that worked out in advance for you (hopefully). Thanks in advance.


----------



## Damn

Really looking for towards this, one of the 2 major events of the year on my Calendar (the other is the xmas swap LoL). Can we start a new locked post or something with all the details like address, upfront cost's, what to bring, contact #'s etc. or will we get a notification? See ya all there.


----------



## Yob

Full costs won't be known yet, still need to be collated and tallied I would assume


----------



## MartinOC

I'll send-out a PM to everyone who's already committed with about a week to go with the address details etc.

Right now (having no idea of the likely weather), I'd suggest you prepare for seriously cold & wet. If the weather is brilliant, that's a bonus! Bring a tent & sleeping gear (it looks like the inside-shed spots have already been taken) & put yourself on the catering list (find it above, cut/paste yourself) so we know who's going to want food at particular times.

Costings are TBA, but factor-in about $20-$30 for food for the whole weekend, $25+ for a cube (Golden Promise ain't cheap!) & $20 if you want a T-shirt.

More to follow...tssht!

Edit: If you want to produce a beer & cube it on my system whilst the big mutha is happening, bring-up some grain (according to your recipe) & a cube.

Actually, I'd recommend everyone bring an extra cube just in case the unexpected happens (ie. stellar efficiency) &/or we end-up doing two mega-brews on the day. Depending on what happens, we might need to have a raffle.....


----------



## Yob

I can see a gyle happening...


----------



## Black n Tan

Forgot I have Westgate Stout Extravaganza the next day so no sleep over for me...

LUNCH
1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Technobabble66
9.Curly79
10. Brewnut
11. AJ80
12.Tahoose
13. Grainer
14. Midnight Brew
15. JB
16. Micbrew
17. Navarau

ARVO
1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Technobabble66
9.Curly79
10. Brewnut
11. Damn
12. AJ80
13. Black n Tan
14. Tahoose
15. Grainer
16. Midnight Brew
17. JB
18. Micbrew
19. Navarau
20. Mofox

DINNER
1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8.Curly79
9. Damn
10. AJ80
11. Black n Tan
12. Tahoose
13. Midnight Brew
14. JB
15. Micbrew
16. Navarau
17. Mofox (tentative)

BREAKFAST
1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whitener return
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Damn
9. AJ80
10. Black n Tan
11.Tahoose
12. Midnight Brew
13. Navarau 


Like This


----------



## Mardoo

LUNCH
1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Technobabble66
9.Curly79
10. Brewnut
11. AJ80
12.Tahoose
13. Grainer
14. Midnight Brew
15. JB
16. Micbrew
17. Navarau
18. Mardoo

ARVO
1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Technobabble66
9.Curly79
10. Brewnut
11. Damn
12. AJ80
13. Black n Tan
14. Tahoose
15. Grainer
16. Midnight Brew
17. JB
18. Micbrew
19. Navarau
20. Mofox
21. Mardoo

DINNER
1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8.Curly79
9. Damn
10. AJ80
11. Black n Tan
12. Tahoose
13. Midnight Brew
14. JB
15. Micbrew
16. Navarau
17. Mofox (tentative)

BREAKFAST
1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whitener return
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Damn
9. AJ80
10. Black n Tan
11.Tahoose
12. Midnight Brew
13. Navarau


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Sorry gentlemen - I'm going to have to pull out of this one completely.

Whilst I got my swap beer brewed a couple of weekends back - I am yet to pitch any yeast onto it.

Even if I pitch it tonight that's only a week and a half till swap day.

I'd rather give you nothing than give you gushers because I bottle too soon.

Hope you all have a great swap.

Have updated the swap list below and taken my name off it.

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA (Pitched at 22c, cold crashed after 1 day, ramped back up to 19c and whirlpooled, awaiting prim/sec/cc)
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA
3. Yob - Belgian Pale Ale.. well.. sort of.. maybe too hoppy for a "style Nazi" but hay, wadda-ya-expect from me?
4. Nullnvoid - ByGeRu Pale Ale (Little Creatures clone)
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
6. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
7. mofox1 - American brown or a RyeIPA.
8. Tahoose
9. Curly79. APA with home grown Victoria hops. 2nd ever BIAB. Fingers crossed
10. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III)
11. Technobabble66 (Don't think I didn't notice this sneaky empty spot! I expect a full-on effort from you in the next few weeks, Sir!)
12. MartinOC - Gonna have to change the planned swap beer from the Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (simply can't get it done in time) to something else I've got on-hand. Yeasts just don't fire-up on the stir-plate quickly at these temperatures. It's a long & sordid story....
13. Whiteferret - Oaty Stout
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid - fURQnELL lager/pils
16. Black n Tan- 'Event Horizon' RIS (11.2% ABV, bottled 1/3/15)- the event horizon is the region from which there is no escape from a Black Hole.
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett
18. Husky
19. JB - Slaughter Robust Porter or Sid Vicious IPA
20. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
21. Navarau Dark Porter
22. Damn - American Brown in damn PET bottles with 250g + hops
23. Bumma
24. poggor


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Cmon punters, get on ze empty spots!!!!


----------



## Black n Tan

Have we heard from Tahoose, Bumma and poggor? Actually I'll PM them as a reminder. We may have more than two empty spots i suspect.

EDIT: PM sent


----------



## Tahoose

I'm here, swap beer is fermenting away nicely just not bottled yet( unfortunately).

Have moved house and built a man cave / brewery in the last month so it's been busy.


----------



## MartinOC

OK, now here's the thing.....

I have a Firkin (for the uninitiated, that's a 10Gal Real Ale cask). I've had it for years, but never used it, 'cos I couldn't possibly drink that much in the time it takes for it to go off. It needs a lot of people drinking it in a short space of time to warrant the effort.

I've got all the keystones/bungs/shives/spiles & a brass tap for the serving of Real Ale off-tap, but everything is an unknown to me as far as getting it all to work.

I know I've left my run rather late, but how does everyone feel about me having a go at a low ABV cask-conditioned Porter for the Bummock? 

It may end-up as a complete disaster with beer from arsehole to breakfast-time, but I'm willing to give it a shot..........?


----------



## Tahoose

I'll bring the handpump!


----------



## MartinOC

No need for a hand-pump sport! Once the tap goes-in, it's gravity-feed all the way..

I know this goes against my grain of the 7-P's, but I figure "What the ****".....lots of folks will be bringing up their own beers in kegs/bottle anyway & if it turns out as a complete cluster, it'll be a memorable "Kodak moment" when I try to tap the cask (someone 'better have video available on their smartarse phone...).


----------



## Black n Tan

I have an ESB kegged that you are welcome to. Could be transferred??


----------



## droid

I say if you've got the time and the inclination why not?


----------



## MartinOC

Black n Tan said:


> I have an ESB kegged that you are welcome to. Could be transferred??


Bring it up, for sure.

The purpose of this exercise is to see if I can produce a real-ale for service to a crowd, in a short period of time, without it turning into a disaster. Worst-case scenario, it'll be awful, it'll go all over the floor & I'll end up looking like a complete plonker! Best case scenario, it'll actually work!

Ah, **** it! Brew-day tomorrow. Wish me luck....'gotta lot of work to do....


----------



## Black n Tan

Well if you want to challenge yourself go right ahead.  I'll bring plenty of beer but unfortunately I will be driving again.


----------



## MartinOC

Life's pretty boring without a challenge, N'est pas?

I'm going for it.


----------



## MartinOC

Update: Real Ale cask idea ain't gonna happen due to poor sealing problems & ongoing "personal issues"... 

I'm just about to draft-up the PM for directions to get here etc....

Anyone thinking of a last-minute breeze-in, PM me & I'll add you to the distribution list.


----------



## mofox1

Any folks here in (or heading past) the eastern suburbs, and heading up around lunch time?

Keen to find out if a lift is available.

If I ask some of the folks near me *really* nicely I might be able to get my crates and cubes brought up separately (early). So I may just be after a seat...

If you are vaguely near by I can probably get to you by bus, train, or wifey drop off.

Cheers... Mick


----------



## Mardoo

I'm waking the sparrows so they can fart and then heading up. I could give you a ride mofox1. However I'm going to have to leave by 5:00pm.


----------



## droid

I'm coming through from South East early Saturday to get there by 9
Heading back in the same direction around 8 but maybe earlier Sunday am if that helps anyone


----------



## Black n Tan

Tahoose has confirmed, but send PM to Husky, Bumma and Poggor, and had no response so looking like no-shows. I have updated the list accordingly. Looking about 5 short. 

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA (Pitched at 22c, cold crashed after 1 day, ramped back up to 19c and whirlpooled, awaiting prim/sec/cc)
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA
3. Yob - Belgian Pale Ale.. well.. sort of.. maybe too hoppy for a "style Nazi" but hay, wadda-ya-expect from me?
4. Nullnvoid - ByGeRu Pale Ale (Little Creatures clone)
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
6. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
7. mofox1 - American brown or a RyeIPA.
8. Tahoose-confirmed
9. Curly79. APA with home grown Victoria hops. 2nd ever BIAB. Fingers crossed
10. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III)
11. Technobabble66 (Don't think I didn't notice this sneaky empty spot! I expect a full-on effort from you in the next few weeks, Sir!)
12. MartinOC - Gonna have to change the planned swap beer from the Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (simply can't get it done in time) to something else I've got on-hand. Yeasts just don't fire-up on the stir-plate quickly at these temperatures. It's a long & sordid story....
13. Whiteferret - Oaty Stout
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid - fURQnELL lager/pils
16. Black n Tan- 'Event Horizon' RIS (11.2% ABV, bottled 1/3/15)- the event horizon is the region from which there is no escape from a Black Hole.
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett
18. Husky- MIA, probably a no show
19. JB - Slaughter Robust Porter or Sid Vicious IPA
20. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
21. Navarau Dark Porter
22. Damn - American Brown in damn PET bottles with 250g + hops
23. Bumma- MIA, probably a no show
24. poggo- MIA, probably a no show


----------



## AJ80

Updated food PM has just been sent out - hope you gents are hungry next weekend. Looks like some pretty tasty stuff will be served up.


----------



## Yob

Bottled today.. 

Fook I dislike bottling.. Took me half hour just to find everything let alone the clean-up time from it...

Nonetheless job is done, I'm still bottling for 24 just in case the spots get filled, if not, Martin gets a few extra


----------



## MartinOC

Awww...Ain't you just the nicest person in the whole wide world....!

I'm still yet to bottle - the fucker just won't finish!!!!


----------



## mofox1

Cheers for the lift offers folks, between y'all I should be sorted.


----------



## Nullnvoid

Bottled mine today too, was quicker using pet bottles, no capper to use


----------



## MartinOC

The directions PM went out a few days ago, but I missed a significant attendee. 

If you haven't got it & plan on attending, PM me & I'll send it to you.


----------



## Yob

Looking good on the radar front too


----------



## MartinOC

ALL HAIL THE WEATHER GODS!!!

Looks like it's gonna be cool (Surprise!!) with light winds & partly cloudy. Sunday looks like the pick day 'though (good for hangovers & cleanup.....).

You guys can handle 3C, right??


----------



## Tahoose

Columbus, cascade and citra??


----------



## mofox1

Tahoose said:


> Columbus, cascade and citra??


Sub that Columbus for Chinook and you got the makings of one of my favs.


----------



## MartinOC

Can I get a show of hands for who's planning on coming up on Friday night? I want to make sure I've got enough cleared space inside the shed for everyone.


----------



## Nullnvoid

[emoji113][emoji113]

How many hands? I'll be up on Friday after work sometime. I'll have my swag with me so all good.


----------



## mofox1

Getting excited...

Subbed dins for lunch.

LUNCH
1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Technobabble66
9. Curly79
10. Brewnut
11. AJ80
12. Tahoose
13. Grainer
14. Midnight Brew
15. JB
16. Micbrew
17. Navarau
18. Mardoo
19. Mofox1

ARVO
1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Technobabble66
9. Curly79
10. Brewnut
11. Damn
12. AJ80
13. Black n Tan
14. Tahoose
15. Grainer
16. Midnight Brew
17. JB
18. Micbrew
19. Navarau
20. Mofox1
21. Mardoo

DINNER
1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whiteferret
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Curly79
9. Damn
10. AJ80
11. Black n Tan
12. Tahoose
13. Midnight Brew
14. JB
15. Micbrew
16. Navarau

BREAKFAST
1. MartinOC
2. Yob
3. Idzy
4. Whitener return
5. Nullnvoid
​6. DJ_L3ThAL
7. droid
8. Damn
9. AJ80
10. Tahoose
11. Midnight Brew
12. Navarau


----------



## droid

wow! Nullnvoid you have two right hands, can't wait to see you work'n the spit, you ARE the right hand man

plan is to be there for 9am sat, will be setting off here around 4.30-5am, will check my PM's before I leave in case there's an emergency equipment request or whatever after your Friday night shakedown. Will be bringing whatever I can fit anyway

Martin would a sack trolley be handy? Just for moving keggles around etc?
Should I bring my plate chiller?
You guys have a 2nd mill already yeah?
Otherwise it's a 50 ltr keggle and 50!ltr mash tun, gas, burner, miscellaneous


----------



## Yob

No need for a chiller unless you plan to use ot mate, the brews are too big, we no chill into the cube


----------



## MartinOC

Thanks for the offer droid. I've got two hand-trolleys here already, so should be fine.

Geez! Looks like it's going to be equipment city around here in a couple of days!!!


----------



## droid

no wuzzas


----------



## Nullnvoid

droid said:


> wow! Nullnvoid you have two right hands, can't wait to see you work'n the spit, you ARE the right hand man


If you ask my girlfriend, I'm all hands


----------



## technobabble66

Ok, time to admit defeat. I'm def not putting in a swap beer. Currently annoyed instead. Apologies to all, esp Martin :unsure:
Maybe next time.

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA (Pitched at 22c, cold crashed after 1 day, ramped back up to 19c and whirlpooled, awaiting prim/sec/cc)
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA
3. Yob - Belgian Pale Ale.. well.. sort of.. maybe too hoppy for a "style Nazi" but hay, wadda-ya-expect from me?
4. Nullnvoid - ByGeRu Pale Ale (Little Creatures clone)
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
6. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
7. mofox1 - American brown or a RyeIPA.
8. Tahoose-confirmed
9. Curly79. APA with home grown Victoria hops. 2nd ever BIAB. Fingers crossed
10. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III)
11. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
12. MartinOC - Gonna have to change the planned swap beer from the Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (simply can't get it done in time) to something else I've got on-hand. Yeasts just don't fire-up on the stir-plate quickly at these temperatures. It's a long & sordid story....
13. Whiteferret - Oaty Stout
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid - fURQnELL lager/pils
16. Black n Tan- 'Event Horizon' RIS (11.2% ABV, bottled 1/3/15)- the event horizon is the region from which there is no escape from a Black Hole.
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett
18. Husky- MIA, probably a no show
19. JB - Slaughter Robust Porter or Sid Vicious IPA
20. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
21. Navarau Dark Porter
22. Damn - American Brown in damn PET bottles with 250g + hops
23. Bumma- MIA, probably a no show
24. poggo- MIA, probably a no show


----------



## idzy

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA - Bottled/kegged - Delightful
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA
3. Yob - Belgian Pale Ale.. well.. sort of.. maybe too hoppy for a "style Nazi" but hay, wadda-ya-expect from me?
4. Nullnvoid - ByGeRu Pale Ale (Little Creatures clone)
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
6. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
7. mofox1 - American brown or a RyeIPA.
8. Tahoose-confirmed
9. Curly79. APA with home grown Victoria hops. 2nd ever BIAB. Fingers crossed
10. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III)
11. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
12. MartinOC - Gonna have to change the planned swap beer from the Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (simply can't get it done in time) to something else I've got on-hand. Yeasts just don't fire-up on the stir-plate quickly at these temperatures. It's a long & sordid story....
13. Whiteferret - Oaty Stout
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid - fURQnELL lager/pils
16. Black n Tan- 'Event Horizon' RIS (11.2% ABV, bottled 1/3/15)- the event horizon is the region from which there is no escape from a Black Hole.
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett
18. Husky- MIA, probably a no show
19. JB - Slaughter Robust Porter or Sid Vicious IPA
20. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
21. Navarau Dark Porter
22. Damn - American Brown in damn PET bottles with 250g + hops
23. Bumma- MIA, probably a no show
24. poggo- MIA, probably a no show


----------



## Tahoose

Finally bottled my beer last night, English Bitter. 

Looking forward to this weekend.


----------



## husky

Hey gents, sorry been away for work the last few months and forgot about this. I will not be swapping but still hoping to get a night off to join the fun.


----------



## MartinOC

Husky, come on up & come hungry - 'looks like there's going to be a SWAG of food!!!


----------



## Curly79

Bottled on the weekend, just finished labelling them. T shirts arriving tonight. You beauty[emoji12]


----------



## Whiteferret

Martin, have you got a BBQ for tomorrow night? I'm chucking in a little pack of snags, bread and bacon and eggs for sat morning. What time can I get there?


----------



## Whiteferret

I'm also bringing my keg esky again. One spot free with tap for a BALL lock keg if anyone needs it first in gets it. I'll bring an extra gas QD as well for outside the esky for a third keg and tap or for topups.


----------



## JB

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA - Bottled/kegged - Delightful
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA
3. Yob - Belgian Pale Ale.. well.. sort of.. maybe too hoppy for a "style Nazi" but hay, wadda-ya-expect from me?
4. Nullnvoid - ByGeRu Pale Ale (Little Creatures clone)
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
6. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
7. mofox1 - American brown or a RyeIPA.
8. Tahoose-confirmed
9. Curly79. APA with home grown Victoria hops. 2nd ever BIAB. Fingers crossed
10. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III)
11. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
12. MartinOC - Gonna have to change the planned swap beer from the Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (simply can't get it done in time) to something else I've got on-hand. Yeasts just don't fire-up on the stir-plate quickly at these temperatures. It's a long & sordid story....
13. Whiteferret - Oaty Stout
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid - fURQnELL lager/pils
16. Black n Tan- 'Event Horizon' RIS (11.2% ABV, bottled 1/3/15)- the event horizon is the region from which there is no escape from a Black Hole.
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett
18. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
19. JB - Slaughter Robust Porter - bottling 3/7/15
20. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
21. Navarau Dark Porter
22. Damn - American Brown in damn PET bottles with 250g + hops
23. Bumma- MIA, probably a no show
24. poggo- MIA, probably a no show


----------



## MartinOC

Mate, we're planning on getting SWMBO to go & get pizza &/or fish & chips for tomorrow night (we're not THAT uncivilised up here!!!).

Saturday morning is also catered-for.

Just rock-up whenever tomorrow arvo with your gear & we're a goer. Yob & I will already beer here (oops! Freudian slip...  ) sorting stuff out.


----------



## Nullnvoid

To tempt you guys that are not here


----------



## kcurnow

See you all tomorrow then fellas


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Sleep.
Make salad.
Drive.
Drink.
Fire.


----------



## Mardoo

Sparrows.


----------



## JB

Mardoo said:


> Sparrows.


Jeebers! I thought we were committed - or should be ... maybe


----------



## Mardoo

Man, the gents who brought it sure brought it. Awesome setup by Yob, Whiteferret, MartinOC, Idzy, and Nullnvoid. Nuff said.


----------



## Mardoo

PS: Re-iterated mash, first running a at 6:30am, sparging by 7:15.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Looks awesome guys. Have a great day.


----------



## Midnight Brew

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA - Bottled/kegged - Delightful
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA
3. Yob - Belgian Pale Ale.. well.. sort of.. maybe too hoppy for a "style Nazi" but hay, wadda-ya-expect from me?
4. Nullnvoid - ByGeRu Pale Ale (Little Creatures clone)
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
6. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
7. mofox1 - American brown or a RyeIPA.
8. Tahoose-confirmed
9. Curly79. APA with home grown Victoria hops. 2nd ever BIAB. Fingers crossed
10. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
11. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III) American Brown - DRINK NOW or age for 3-6 months malty complexity
12. MartinOC - Gonna have to change the planned swap beer from the Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (simply can't get it done in time) to something else I've got on-hand. Yeasts just don't fire-up on the stir-plate quickly at these temperatures. It's a long & sordid story....
13. Whiteferret - Oaty Stout
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid - fURQnELL lager/pils
16. Black n Tan- 'Event Horizon' RIS (11.2% ABV, bottled 1/3/15)- the event horizon is the region from which there is no escape from a Black Hole.
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett
18. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
19. JB - Slaughter Robust Porter - bottling 3/7/15
20. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
21. Navarau Dark Porter
22. Damn - American Brown in damn PET bottles with 250g + hops
23. Bumma- MIA, probably a no show
24. poggo- MIA, probably a no show


----------



## Tahoose

Wow you guys are on the ball, hoping to be up there by about 1...


----------



## GrumpyPaul

If there are any unaccounted cubes at the end of the day if your feeling sorry for me not being there you can send one home with Yob or Mardoo. Happy to sling someone some $$$ for it to cover the costs.


----------



## Axe head

Hi all. 
I'm a newb to this site - I'm a keen brewer and just moved to Brisbane from Melbourne. Are newbs welcome? Where is it being held?


----------



## Cocko

Have great day lads, wish I could be there -_-


:super: :super:


----------



## MartinOC

Axe head said:


> Hi all.
> I'm a newb to this site - I'm a keen brewer and just moved to Brisbane from Melbourne. Are newbs welcome? Where is it being held?


Sorry, Mate. You just moved the WRONG way!!! You're welcome to join us if you want 

This is currently happening in Kinglake about an hour north of Melbourne.

Currently 4,2C outside with a wind chill of about 1.4C (& it's raining!), so from a temperature perspective, you're probably in the right place right now.....


----------



## GrumpyPaul

More photos please.


----------



## DU99

Have fun ..Guys


----------



## Axe head

MartinOC said:


> Sorry, Mate. You just moved the WRONG way!!! You're welcome to join us if you want
> 
> This is currently happening in Kinglake about an hour north of Melbourne.
> 
> Currently 4,2C outside with a wind chill of about 1.4C (& it's raining!), so from a temperature perspective, you're probably in the right place right now.....


Yeah there is one going up here too! Much better temp 23deg. Lol.


----------



## mofox1

Cheers fellas for the excellent day, anticipated nothing less.

Got some cheeky pics of idzy climbing the cook fire.



And of Jesse and Wayne doin real men's work.


Thanks folks, friggin fantastic day... Wished I could stay longer but alas.


----------



## Bridges

Has everyone survived? Do we need to send out a search party?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Thanks heaps fellas, had a blast!!! Special thanks to Martin for having us you've got a lovely place there mate!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Think we survived, albeit a bit zombie-ish this morning!

I even took the "bad" road home and made it, probably because i was forced to do 20km/h behind the cyclists...


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Hope they've got a lot of chooks. All that grain! Are eggs included in the swap?


----------



## technobabble66

mofox1 said:


> ...
> And of Jesse and Wayne doin real men's work.
> 
> 
> 
> 1436002251285.jpg
> ...


Wow - Wayne lifted that 500L esky all by himself?? They breed em tough up in Shepp!


----------



## technobabble66

Massive thanks to Martin for hosting!! Very generous of you (& your missus)! :icon_cheers:

Venue was great - nice to be out in the open space of the high country with a bit of greenery around.
That blaze was amazing. When it finally got going. Gotta love a bonfire!

Always great to try everyone's beer - lots of kegs and bottles to be had. Many tasty offerings!! With the added bonus that there was no issues with trying to chill it all.
It was fantastic to catchup with everyone. Well, most of everyone; there were a few i didn't get a chance to chat too, unfortunately... Or they were quick enough to get away before i could corner them!

Also huge thanks and credit to those who set-up and operated the brewing effort - Idzy, Wayne, Jesse, Martin & others.
Looking forward to getting at least 1 cube (... it *did* eventually get into cubes didn't it?) of glorious Scottish wort.

Martin, big fail on the weather. h34r: :lol:
So. Freakin. Cold. 
I was ok not feeling my hands or feet for the entire day, but i was a bit disturbed that it took *5 hours* to get feeling back into them after i got back to the warmth of civilised Reservoir.

Apologies for having to bail early, and i hope you guys aren't hurting too much this morning.
Thanks again, Martin!! Epic day for all!
:super:


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

technobabble66 said:


> Looking forward to getting at least 1 cube (... it *did* eventually get into cubes didn't it?) of glorious Scottish wort.


Yep, you got one full cube, I've got it and your 2x spare cubes. Feel free to get in touch when you wanna grab em - I've got that Rogers on tap too if you got time for a beer :beer:


----------



## Mardoo

Huge thanks to our hosts MartinOC and his partner Tracey. Martin you're an esteemed gentleman with a mad streak a mile wide. 




Thanks to the system gents who I already mentioned, to AJ80 for organising the food, to Nullnvoid for the spit-roast pork and lamb, to all the cooks, and to the brewers of all that lovely beer I didn't get to drink since I was driving home far too soon. Big ups boys, 'Twas a Bummock to remember.


----------



## AJ80

Massive thanks to Martin and Tracy for hosting. Was an awesome night - great brews, great food, great chats and an epic fire.


----------



## navarau

To everyone involved, A massive thank you!!! Great venue, great food, great brewers and great hosts.

I had an awesome time and learnt a lot from the seasoned brewers and am keen to apply this knowledge to my brewing.

The weather may have dampened the groung but it didn't dampen the spirits of everyone there which was great to see. Oh, and I can finally feel my hands again!

Dave


----------



## JB

Huge thanks to Martin for hosting the event, it's a beautiful part of the world up there & it was an epic day. 

Thanks to all guys for bringing & setting up, getting the brewing going early & during the day, everyone that took control & took part.

Thanks the foodies, spit was great & those words were awesome! Mmmmm

Thanks for bringing beers along to share too, always an absolute highlight & inspiration for my next few brews.

Apologies to whoever's cream coloured crate i ended up with? I hope you took home my box of swaps in retaliation!


----------



## mofox1

Seems like all the sore heads are awake...

Reiterating a great big thank-you to Adam, Jesse, Wayne and Rus for getting down on Friday and of course to the gracious hosts! The massive set up effort made the whole brew possible...

With that said, anyone know where my cubes are, and what state they are in?


----------



## Yob

I've got your cubes, one full one, one empty one sadly


----------



## droid

Thank you to our gracious hosts Martin & Tracey !

Thank you to all the brew wizards, if I knew what the hell you were doing maybe I could have helped. It was a massive effort and it was very much appreciated.

Thanks to the foodies and everyone else who helped out

Maybe some kind of roster could be helpful so people get a break, many hands and all that....

I ended up in Yea at 6am this morning, it's like a magnet and I vowe to never sleep on the backseat of a car again....great to meet you all, it's changed my opinion about brewing and what it means to me...cheers fellas


----------



## Mardoo

Thanks for coming out Droid. Pleasure to meet you mate.


----------



## kcurnow

Cheers everyone for the day and the tasty beers, Martin and Tracy for the venue, Adam and Wayne for letting me loose on their brew rigs and anyone else who got yelled at when trying to figure out which cam lock fitting was required for each mash tun when pumping. 
Btw Grainer I have your cube. You can collect when ready.


----------



## droid

Mardoo, likewise

I missed out on chatting with you about the US which is a shame


----------



## mofox1

Yob said:


> I've got your cubes, one full one, one empty one sadly


No wukkas - what time did you start filling 'em?

Seems like it might have been a late one... what were the final volumes & OG?


----------



## kcurnow

mofox1 said:


> No wukkas - what time did you start filling 'em?
> 
> Seems like it might have been a late one... what were the final volumes & OG?


OG was 1100!!! So a wee heavy wee heavy.


----------



## technobabble66

Bugger. Knew I forgot something:
Thanks v much to the guys who organized all the food. And the coffee. 
Very important element to the success of the day (/night). And v tasty! Combo of soup + kebab = win!


----------



## technobabble66

Jebus - 1 cube each. Wtf was the OG?? 1.200?!

Edit: Karl beat me to it! 1.100? Not bad for a massive brew, boys. Big ups. The HWH ... heavy wee heavy!
How did the boil off go? Awesome caramelisation or tar?


----------



## technobabble66

Can someone post all the specs of the brew, pls? The final recipe, basically. 
What was the total vol? 500 L?


----------



## micbrew

some photos from the Bummock 

thanks to all who attended and of course our Hosts Martin and Tracey
well done on all fronts ...including the cold front from the prevailing north


----------



## micbrew

Martin setting the world on fire ...victory is mine !


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA - Bottled/kegged - Delightful
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA - *Drink NOW!*
3. Yob - Belgian Pale Ale.. well.. sort of.. maybe too hoppy for a "style Nazi" but hay, wadda-ya-expect from me?
4. Nullnvoid - ByGeRu Pale Ale (Little Creatures clone)
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
6. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
7. mofox1 - American brown or a RyeIPA.
8. Tahoose-confirmed
9. Curly79. APA with home grown Victoria hops. 2nd ever BIAB. Fingers crossed
10. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
11. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III) American Brown - DRINK NOW or age for 3-6 months malty complexity
12. MartinOC - Gonna have to change the planned swap beer from the Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (simply can't get it done in time) to something else I've got on-hand. Yeasts just don't fire-up on the stir-plate quickly at these temperatures. It's a long & sordid story....
13. Whiteferret - Oaty Stout
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid - fURQnELL lager/pils
16. Black n Tan- 'Event Horizon' RIS (11.2% ABV, bottled 1/3/15)- the event horizon is the region from which there is no escape from a Black Hole.
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett
18. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
19. JB - Slaughter Robust Porter - bottling 3/7/15
20. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
21. Navarau Dark Porter
22. Damn - American Brown in damn PET bottles with 250g + hops
23. Bumma- MIA, probably a no show
24. poggo- MIA, probably a no show


----------



## micbrew

crazy dam fools


----------



## micbrew




----------



## micbrew




----------



## micbrew

View attachment 81604
View attachment 81605
View attachment 81606


----------



## micbrew




----------



## Curly79

The most valuable lesson I learnt from everyone yesterday is that you should always aerate the wort with a dirty old broom handle. 


Great day. Thanks to everyone who helped out and all the taste tests of some bloody delicious beers.
Nice to meet you all. Cheers lads.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Curly79 said:


> The most valuable lesson I learnt from everyone yesterday is that you should always aerate the wort with a dirty old broom handle.


Ive heard Mardoo called many things before.....but never a "dirty old broom handle"


----------



## droid

enjoying # 2 now Nathan, I'd be happy if I was sidled up at your bar drinking this gear mate! Noice!

can't beleive the mrs actually suggested a bummock by the bay, we live about 400 mths from Lake King weirdly enough, there is a caravan park facing the water and a huge rotunda thing, feck ... maybe one year we might host a bummock, or, indeed we could never speak of it again
Btw
Love the shirt! Did we have to pay some more there? I think I only paid 20 dollar


----------



## Mardoo

Martin we'll have to give the Dunkeldoppelweizenbock a go sometime soon.


----------



## MartinOC

Well...now I'm settled again into some semblance of normality....

I'd like to express a MASSIVE thanks to everyone who pulled-out the stops to make this happen. All I really did was provide the space for it (& the firewood...  ). Ingredients, equipment, food, shelter & manpower on this scale don't just happen all in one place without a huge collective effort. THANK YOU ALL!!!! :beerbang: Apart from the crap weather (which I have absolutely NO control over!), everything went as I've been thinking it would go (Read: agonising-over for 6 months).

Whilst I planned the brew itself, it was great to have so many flexible brewers on hand to bounce alternatives-off & come-up with a work-around when things went a bit pear-shaped on Friday night......Oh! The debates!!! Also, thanks to the guys that turned-up with fresh minds & bodies on the day, threw themselves at the challenge & finally brought it all together. I'm absolutely stoked at the final outcome. How the **** we got that OG is beyond me?

Big respect to all the hardy souls who turned-out in the face of the crap weather (I remember seeing -1.4*C wind-chill on our weather-station at one point) & travelled from so far away to be here, just to stand around in the cold/rain drinking each other's beer ('Hope the fire made a dent in that for you). That takes some serious commitment to the cause. It just goes to show what a great bunch of complete nutters Homebrewers really are. The generosity shown by all (not to mention the unsolicited personal "gifts" handed to me) is heartwarming.

Here's a couple of piccies from my collection:



Loki, the fearless puppy who was into everything, including the meat still on the spit whilst it was turning. Oops! You didn't know that? Thanks for keeping him entertained during the day....I think he's now missing all his new friends.



We have T-Shirts to mark the event (not to mention poor light & rain on the camera lens)! **** the Banana-Benders! They don't know how to do these things properly....

My glass is raised to you all.

SLAINTE!!!!!!

Edit: The fire's STILL going......


----------



## Damn

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA - Bottled/kegged - Delightful
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA - *Drink NOW!*
3. Yob - Belgian Pale Ale.. well.. sort of.. maybe too hoppy for a "style Nazi" but hay, wadda-ya-expect from me?
4. Nullnvoid - ByGeRu Pale Ale (Little Creatures clone)
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
6. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
7. mofox1 - American brown or a RyeIPA.
8. Tahoose-confirmed
9. Curly79. APA with home grown Victoria hops. 2nd ever BIAB. Fingers crossed
10. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
11. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III) American Brown - DRINK NOW or age for 3-6 months malty complexity
12. MartinOC - Gonna have to change the planned swap beer from the Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (simply can't get it done in time) to something else I've got on-hand. Yeasts just don't fire-up on the stir-plate quickly at these temperatures. It's a long & sordid story....
13. Whiteferret - Oaty Stout
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid - fURQnELL lager/pils
16. Black n Tan- 'Event Horizon' RIS (11.2% ABV, bottled 1/3/15)- the event horizon is the region from which there is no escape from a Black Hole.
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett
18. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
19. JB - Slaughter Robust Porter - bottling 3/7/15
20. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
21. Navarau Dark Porter
22. Damn - American Brown: Labelled #043 JBROWN 04-15 *Ready.*
23. Bumma- MIA, probably a no show
24. poggo- MIA, probably a no show


----------



## Whiteferret

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA - Bottled/kegged - Delightful
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA - *Drink NOW!*
3. Yob - Belgian Pale Ale.. well.. sort of.. maybe too hoppy for a "style Nazi" but hay, wadda-ya-expect from me?
4. Nullnvoid - ByGeRu Pale Ale (Little Creatures clone)
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
6. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
7. mofox1 - American brown or a RyeIPA.
8. Tahoose-confirmed
9. Curly79. APA with home grown Victoria hops. 2nd ever BIAB. Fingers crossed
10. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
11. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III) American Brown - DRINK NOW or age for 3-6 months malty complexity
12. MartinOC - Gonna have to change the planned swap beer from the Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (simply can't get it done in time) to something else I've got on-hand. Yeasts just don't fire-up on the stir-plate quickly at these temperatures. It's a long & sordid story....
13. Whiteferret - Oaty Stout *Bottled 1/7/15*
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid - fURQnELL lager/pils
16. Black n Tan- 'Event Horizon' RIS (11.2% ABV, bottled 1/3/15)- the event horizon is the region from which there is no escape from a Black Hole.
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett
18. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
19. JB - Slaughter Robust Porter - bottling 3/7/15
20. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
21. Navarau Dark Porter
22. Damn - American Brown: Labelled #043 JBROWN 04-15 *Ready.*
23. Bumma- MIA, probably a no show
24. poggo- MIA, probably a no show


----------



## Nullnvoid

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA - Bottled/kegged - Delightful
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA - *Drink NOW!*
3. Yob - Belgian Pale Ale.. well.. sort of.. maybe too hoppy for a "style Nazi" but hay, wadda-ya-expect from me?
4. Nullnvoid - ByGeRu Pale Ale (Little Creatures clone) - D*rink after early August. Was only bottled a week before the swap.*
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
6. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
7. mofox1 - American brown or a RyeIPA.
8. Tahoose-confirmed
9. Curly79. APA with home grown Victoria hops. 2nd ever BIAB. Fingers crossed
10. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
11. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III) American Brown - DRINK NOW or age for 3-6 months malty complexity
12. MartinOC - Gonna have to change the planned swap beer from the Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (simply can't get it done in time) to something else I've got on-hand. Yeasts just don't fire-up on the stir-plate quickly at these temperatures. It's a long & sordid story....
13. Whiteferret - Oaty Stout
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid - fURQnELL lager/pils
16. Black n Tan- 'Event Horizon' RIS (11.2% ABV, bottled 1/3/15)- the event horizon is the region from which there is no escape from a Black Hole.
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett
18. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
19. JB - Slaughter Robust Porter - bottling 3/7/15
20. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
21. Navarau Dark Porter
22. Damn - American Brown: Labelled #043 JBROWN 04-15 *Ready.*
23. Bumma- MIA, probably a no show
24. poggo- MIA, probably a no show


----------



## JB

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA - Bottled/kegged - Delightful
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA - *Drink NOW!*
3. Yob - Belgian Pale Ale.. well.. sort of.. maybe too hoppy for a "style Nazi" but hay, wadda-ya-expect from me?
4. Nullnvoid - ByGeRu Pale Ale (Little Creatures clone) - D*rink after early August. Was only bottled a week before the swap.*
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
6. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
7. mofox1 - American brown or a RyeIPA.
8. Tahoose-confirmed
9. Curly79. APA with home grown Victoria hops. 2nd ever BIAB. Fingers crossed
10. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
11. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III) American Brown - DRINK NOW or age for 3-6 months malty complexity
12. MartinOC - Gonna have to change the planned swap beer from the Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (simply can't get it done in time) to something else I've got on-hand. Yeasts just don't fire-up on the stir-plate quickly at these temperatures. It's a long & sordid story....
13. Whiteferret - Oaty Stout
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid - fURQnELL lager/pils
16. Black n Tan- 'Event Horizon' RIS (11.2% ABV, bottled 1/3/15)- the event horizon is the region from which there is no escape from a Black Hole.
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett
18. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
19. JB - Slaughter Robust Porter - (6.5%, 50 IBU) bottled 3/7/15 - *This one will need some ageing, early samples were ****ing BITTER!, so leave til late September, preferably later to give it a chance to smooth out*
20. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
21. Navarau Dark Porter
22. Damn - American Brown: Labelled #043 JBROWN 04-15 *Ready.*
23. Bumma- MIA, probably a no show
24. poggo- MIA, probably a no show


----------



## Yob

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA - Bottled/kegged - Delightful[/font]2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA - *Drink NOW!*
3. Yob - Belgian Pale Ale.. well.. sort of.. maybe too hoppy for a "style Nazi" but hay, wadda-ya-expect from me? Bottled a few days before the Swap, will need time 
4. Nullnvoid - ByGeRu Pale Ale (Little Creatures clone) - D*rink after early August. Was only bottled a week before the swap.*
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA6. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
7. mofox1 - American brown or a RyeIPA.
8. Tahoose-confirmed
9. Curly79. APA with home grown Victoria hops. 2nd ever BIAB. Fingers crossed10. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
11. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III) American Brown - DRINK NOW or age for 3-6 months malty complexity
12. MartinOC - Gonna have to change the planned swap beer from the Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (simply can't get it done in time) to something else I've got on-hand. Yeasts just don't fire-up on the stir-plate quickly at these temperatures. It's a long & sordid story....
13. Whiteferret - Oaty Stout
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid - fURQnELL lager/pils
16. Black n Tan- 'Event Horizon' RIS (11.2% ABV, bottled 1/3/15)- the event horizon is the region from which there is no escape from a Black Hole.
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett18. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
19. JB - Slaughter Robust Porter - (6.5%, 50 IBU) bottled 3/7/15 - *This one will need some ageing, early samples were ****ing BITTER!, so leave til late September, preferably later to give it a chance to smooth out*20. VACANT SPOT - Jump-on it!
21. Navarau Dark Porter
22. Damn - American Brown: Labelled [font=Helvetica Neue']#043 [/font][font=Helvetica Neue']JBROWN [/font][font=Helvetica Neue']04-15 [/font]*Ready.*23. Bumma- MIA, probably a no show24. poggo- MIA, probably a no show


----------



## Whiteferret

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA - Bottled/kegged - Delightful
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA - *Drink NOW!*
3. Yob - Belgian Pale Ale.. well.. sort of.. maybe too hoppy for a "style Nazi" but hay, wadda-ya-expect from me? Bottled a few days before the Swap, will need time
4. Nullnvoid - ByGeRu Pale Ale (Little Creatures clone) - D*rink after early August. Was only bottled a week before the swap.*
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
7. mofox1 - American brown or a RyeIPA.
8. Tahoose-confirmed
9. Curly79. APA with home grown Victoria hops. 2nd ever BIAB. Fingers crossed
11. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III) American Brown - DRINK NOW or age for 3-6 months malty complexity
12. MartinOC - Gonna have to change the planned swap beer from the Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (simply can't get it done in time) to something else I've got on-hand. Yeasts just don't fire-up on the stir-plate quickly at these temperatures. It's a long & sordid story....
13. Whiteferret - Oaty Stout *Bottled 1/7/15 *
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid - fURQnELL lager/pils
16. Black n Tan- 'Event Horizon' RIS (11.2% ABV, bottled 1/3/15)- the event horizon is the region from which there is no escape from a Black Hole.
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett
19. JB - Slaughter Robust Porter - (6.5%, 50 IBU) bottled 3/7/15 - *This one will need some ageing, early samples were ****ing BITTER!, so leave til late September, preferably later to give it a chance to smooth out*
21. Navarau Dark Porter
22. Damn - American Brown: Labelled #043 JBROWN 04-15 *Ready.*


Removed the vacant spots unless anyone knows different. I haven't taken them out of the crate to check.


----------



## AJ80

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA - Bottled/kegged - Delightful
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA - Drink NOW!
3. Yob - Belgian Pale Ale.. well.. sort of.. maybe too hoppy for a "style Nazi" but hay, wadda-ya-expect from me? Bottled a few days before the Swap, will need time
4. Nullnvoid - ByGeRu Pale Ale (Little Creatures clone) - Drink after early August. Was only bottled a week before the swap.
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
7. mofox1 - American brown or a RyeIPA.
8. Tahoose-confirmed
9. Curly79. APA with home grown Victoria hops. 2nd ever BIAB. Fingers crossed
11. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III) American Brown - DRINK NOW or age for 3-6 months malty complexity
12. MartinOC - Gonna have to change the planned swap beer from the Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (simply can't get it done in time) to something else I've got on-hand. Yeasts just don't fire-up on the stir-plate quickly at these temperatures. It's a long & sordid story....
13. Whiteferret - Oaty Stout Bottled 1/7/15 
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid - fURQnELL lager/pils
16. Black n Tan- 'Event Horizon' RIS (11.2% ABV, bottled 1/3/15)- the event horizon is the region from which there is no escape from a Black Hole.
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett - drink after 22 July. 
19. JB - Slaughter Robust Porter - (6.5%, 50 IBU) bottled 3/7/15 - This one will need some ageing, early samples were ****ing BITTER!, so leave til late September, preferably later to give it a chance to smooth out
21. Navarau Dark Porter
22. Damn - American Brown: Labelled #043 JBROWN 04-15 Ready.


----------



## droid

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA - Bottled/kegged - Delightful
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA - Drink NOW!
3. Yob - Belgian Pale Ale.. well.. sort of.. maybe too hoppy for a "style Nazi" but hay, wadda-ya-expect from me? Bottled a few days before the Swap, will need time
4. Nullnvoid - ByGeRu Pale Ale (Little Creatures clone) - Drink after early August. Was only bottled a week before the swap.
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
7. mofox1 - American brown or a RyeIPA.
8. Tahoose-confirmed
9. Curly79. APA with home grown Victoria hops. 2nd ever BIAB. Fingers crossed
11. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III) American Brown - DRINK NOW or age for 3-6 months malty complexity
12. MartinOC - Gonna have to change the planned swap beer from the Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (simply can't get it done in time) to something else I've got on-hand. Yeasts just don't fire-up on the stir-plate quickly at these temperatures. It's a long & sordid story....
13. Whiteferret - Oaty Stout Bottled 1/7/15 
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid - fURQnELL lager/pils - drink now
16. Black n Tan- 'Event Horizon' RIS (11.2% ABV, bottled 1/3/15)- the event horizon is the region from which there is no escape from a Black Hole.
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett - drink after 22 July. 
19. JB - Slaughter Robust Porter - (6.5%, 50 IBU) bottled 3/7/15 - This one will need some ageing, early samples were ****ing BITTER!, so leave til late September, preferably later to give it a chance to smooth out
21. Navarau Dark Porter
22. Damn - American Brown: Labelled #043 JBROWN 04-15 Ready


----------



## Yob

Also like to shout out the the Hard Core Crew for making the day yet another constant laugh riot..

Foodies, top effort all round, even the salad 

Brewers, stunning, I think it was truly a team effort with probably only Wayne as the constant finger in the pie, bloody top effort to end up with what we did.

Swappers, cant wait to get into this lot, well done to the lads for finding a spot that didnt cover all the bottles in mud :lol:

Campers.. what a hard core bunch of nutters :beerbang:

Hosts, Mate, effort, big thanks to Tracey for putting up with us, hope we were _'reasonably well'_ behaved.

General :beer:

I'll get some of my shots up when I can get a moment


----------



## mofox1

Gedinnit 'lredy.

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA - Bottled/kegged - Delightful
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA - Drink NOW!
3. Yob - Belgian Pale Ale.. well.. sort of.. maybe too hoppy for a "style Nazi" but hay, wadda-ya-expect from me? Bottled a few days before the Swap, will need time
4. Nullnvoid - ByGeRu Pale Ale (Little Creatures clone) - Drink after early August. Was only bottled a week before the swap.
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
7. mofox1 - American Brown - Drink NOW
8. Tahoose-confirmed
9. Curly79. APA with home grown Victoria hops. 2nd ever BIAB. Fingers crossed
11. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III) American Brown - DRINK NOW or age for 3-6 months malty complexity
12. MartinOC - Gonna have to change the planned swap beer from the Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (simply can't get it done in time) to something else I've got on-hand. Yeasts just don't fire-up on the stir-plate quickly at these temperatures. It's a long & sordid story....
13. Whiteferret - Oaty Stout Bottled 1/7/15
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid - fURQnELL lager/pils - drink now
16. Black n Tan- 'Event Horizon' RIS (11.2% ABV, bottled 1/3/15)- the event horizon is the region from which there is no escape from a Black Hole.
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett - drink after 22 July.
19. JB - Slaughter Robust Porter - (6.5%, 50 IBU) bottled 3/7/15 - This one will need some ageing, early samples were ****ing BITTER!, so leave til late September, preferably later to give it a chance to smooth out
21. Navarau Dark Porter
22. Damn - American Brown: Labelled #043 JBROWN 04-15 Ready


----------



## Curly79

Gedinnit 'lredy.

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA - Bottled/kegged - Delightful
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA - Drink NOW!
3. Yob - Belgian Pale Ale.. well.. sort of.. maybe too hoppy for a "style Nazi" but hay, wadda-ya-expect from me? Bottled a few days before the Swap, will need time
4. Nullnvoid - ByGeRu Pale Ale (Little Creatures clone) - Drink after early August. Was only bottled a week before the swap.
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
7. mofox1 - American Brown - Drink NOW
8. Tahoose-confirmed
9. Curly79. APA with home grown Victoria hops. 2nd ever BIAB. Fingers crossed. Bottled 28/6/2015
11. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III) American Brown - DRINK NOW or age for 3-6 months malty complexity
12. MartinOC - Gonna have to change the planned swap beer from the Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (simply can't get it done in time) to something else I've got on-hand. Yeasts just don't fire-up on the stir-plate quickly at these temperatures. It's a long &amp; sordid story....
13. Whiteferret - Oaty Stout Bottled 1/7/15
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid - fURQnELL lager/pils - drink now
16. Black n Tan- 'Event Horizon' RIS (11.2% ABV, bottled 1/3/15)- the event horizon is the region from which there is no escape from a Black Hole.
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett - drink after 22 July.
19. JB - Slaughter Robust Porter - (6.5%, 50 IBU) bottled 3/7/15 - This one will need some ageing, early samples were ****ing BITTER!, so leave til late September, preferably later to give it a chance to smooth out
21. Navarau Dark Porter
22. Damn - American Brown: Labelled #043 JBROWN 04-15 Ready


----------



## Tahoose

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA - Bottled/kegged - Delightful
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA - Drink NOW!
3. Yob - Belgian Pale Ale.. well.. sort of.. maybe too hoppy for a "style Nazi" but hay, wadda-ya-expect from me? Bottled a few days before the Swap, will need time
4. Nullnvoid - ByGeRu Pale Ale (Little Creatures clone) - Drink after early August. Was only bottled a week before the swap.
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
7. mofox1 - American Brown - Drink NOW
8. Tahoose- English Bitter, drink in August.
9. Curly79. APA with home grown Victoria hops. 2nd ever BIAB. Fingers crossed. Bottled 28/6/2015
11. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III) American Brown - DRINK NOW or age for 3-6 months malty complexity
12. MartinOC - Gonna have to change the planned swap beer from the Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (simply can't get it done in time) to something else I've got on-hand. Yeasts just don't fire-up on the stir-plate quickly at these temperatures. It's a long &amp; sordid story....
13. Whiteferret - Oaty Stout Bottled 1/7/15
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid - fURQnELL lager/pils - drink now
16. Black n Tan- 'Event Horizon' RIS (11.2% ABV, bottled 1/3/15)- the event horizon is the region from which there is no escape from a Black Hole.
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett - drink after 22 July.
19. JB - Slaughter Robust Porter - (6.5%, 50 IBU) bottled 3/7/15 - This one will need some ageing, early samples were ****ing BITTER!, so leave til late September, preferably later to give it a chance to smooth out
21. Navarau Dark Porter
22. Damn - American Brown: Labelled #043 JBROWN 04-15 Ready


----------



## navarau

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA - Bottled/kegged - Delightful
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA - Drink NOW!
3. Yob - Belgian Pale Ale.. well.. sort of.. maybe too hoppy for a "style Nazi" but hay, wadda-ya-expect from me? Bottled a few days before the Swap, will need time
4. Nullnvoid - ByGeRu Pale Ale (Little Creatures clone) - Drink after early August. Was only bottled a week before the swap.
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
7. mofox1 - American Brown - Drink NOW
8. Tahoose- English Bitter, drink in August.
9. Curly79. APA with home grown Victoria hops. 2nd ever BIAB. Fingers crossed. Bottled 28/6/2015
11. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III) American Brown - DRINK NOW or age for 3-6 months malty complexity
12. MartinOC - Gonna have to change the planned swap beer from the Dunkeldoppelweizenbock (simply can't get it done in time) to something else I've got on-hand. Yeasts just don't fire-up on the stir-plate quickly at these temperatures. It's a long &amp; sordid story....
13. Whiteferret - Oaty Stout Bottled 1/7/15
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid - fURQnELL lager/pils - drink now
16. Black n Tan- 'Event Horizon' RIS (11.2% ABV, bottled 1/3/15)- the event horizon is the region from which there is no escape from a Black Hole.
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett - drink after 22 July.
19. JB - Slaughter Robust Porter - (6.5%, 50 IBU) bottled 3/7/15 - This one will need some ageing, early samples were ****ing BITTER!, so leave til late September, preferably later to give it a chance to smooth out
21. Navarau Dark Porter - Bottled 3/5/15 Drink Now. Thought it was a Dark Porter but I'm not sure now after chatting on the weekend. 
22. Damn - American Brown: Labelled #043 JBROWN 04-15 Ready


----------



## MartinOC

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA - Bottled/kegged - Delightful
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA - Drink NOW!
3. Yob - Belgian Pale Ale.. well.. sort of.. maybe too hoppy for a "style Nazi" but hay, wadda-ya-expect from me? Bottled a few days before the Swap, will need time
4. Nullnvoid - ByGeRu Pale Ale (Little Creatures clone) - Drink after early August. Was only bottled a week before the swap.
5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
7. mofox1 - American Brown - Drink NOW
8. Tahoose- English Bitter, drink in August.
9. Curly79. APA with home grown Victoria hops. 2nd ever BIAB. Fingers crossed. Bottled 28/6/2015
11. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III) American Brown - DRINK NOW or age for 3-6 months malty complexity
12. MartinOC - Sassenach Scotch Ale (approx. 5% ABV. Bottled 30/6/15). Give it a couple of months to carb-up & mellow-out.
13. Whiteferret - Oaty Stout Bottled 1/7/15
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA
15. Droid - fURQnELL lager/pils - drink now
16. Black n Tan- 'Event Horizon' RIS (11.2% ABV, bottled 1/3/15)- the event horizon is the region from which there is no escape from a Black Hole.
17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett - drink after 22 July.
19. JB - Slaughter Robust Porter - (6.5%, 50 IBU) bottled 3/7/15 - This one will need some ageing, early samples were ****ing BITTER!, so leave til late September, preferably later to give it a chance to smooth out
21. Navarau Dark Porter - Bottled 3/5/15 Drink Now. Thought it was a Dark Porter but I'm not sure now after chatting on the weekend. 
22. Damn - American Brown: Labelled #043 JBROWN 04-15 Ready


----------



## MartinOC

Tasting thread added here: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/87105-vic-july-2015-case-swap-tasting-thread/#entry1298523


----------



## droid




----------



## droid

having some issues with my PC so will post pics and vid in dribs and drabs


----------



## MartinOC

'Finished the clean-up today. Lost & Found/Missing in Action:

Idzy: I've got your SS dip-stick for the main boiler.

Droid: I've got your marquee packed-away in it's box. I've also got your cube, but it's full of a last-runnings brew that I did yesterday, so I'm afraid you'll have to take it back full.... .

Anyone?:

1. White plastic bucket with a 25mm hole drilled in the side (bottom).
2. Blue cooler-bag that looks like it's seen better days.
3. Somewhat elegant glass:



Edit: The fire FINALLY went out this morning (it was raining again overnight...).


----------



## droid

Ok so the bucket is mine and was used for a bin on the day
The blue insulated bag may have housed the coffee machine so could be mine AJ80 brought the machine back to the city for me
The glass is mine, I couldn't find it - which is not unusual
Thanks for the marquee packing up albeit with a little more roof ventilation...

And a cube? Yay! But when do I get this stuff that is the question...

You didn't find a sink? I'm sure I packed the kitchen sink


----------



## technobabble66

It seems I left my starsan spray bottle up there also. Whoever's got it is welcome to it!


----------



## MartinOC

Droid, I'll PM you.

Tecno, white bottle, blue trigger, stuffed lid thread? I thought that was one of mine until you just mentioned this & I looked closer. It's not mine.....


----------



## technobabble66

MartinOC said:


> ... It's not mine.....


Is now.


----------



## Midnight Brew

Don't have any pics of the day (phone barely came out of my pocket), just wanted to say a big thanks to Martin and Tracey for hosting.

There was fire and rain, meat, _salad_, brewing, many shared home brews and even a smoke grenade.

If you havnt been to a Vic case swap, you NEED to.


----------



## Nullnvoid

Midnight Brew said:


> even a smoke grenade.


No their wasn't, wink wink nudge nudge


----------



## Yob

it was a rocket wasnt it? B)


----------



## Yob

hay Idzy.. Ive got your dip stick in my back porch...

er.. that doesnt sound right..

the stainless measuring thingo you left at Martins... for clarity..


----------



## Curly79

It's a bloody big dip stick too!


----------



## idzy

Thanks mate. Will grab soon. Currently overseas


----------



## mofox1

Your location needs updating.

BTW - congrats on the big 500. You now have the dubious honour of stating your love for origami cabbages over your avatar...


----------

